# كتاب صلاة للقديس حبيب جرجس



## george_sobhi (17 يونيو 2015)

روح التضرعات 
فى العبادة والصلوات 
تاليف وجمع 
المتنيح الشماس حبيب جرجس 
مدرس الاهوت بالمدرسة الاكليريكية 
وواعظ الكاتدرائية القبطية

صلاة الصبح
المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

اجثو امام الهى وامجده واسبحه وابارك اسمه القدوس واقدم له ذاتى فى هذا الصباح شاكرا نعمه التى انعم بها على عبدة له المجد والتسبيح والعظمة والسلطان الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين امين 

تسبحة لله

تسبحك يارب جميع اعمالك وتباركك جميع مخلوقاتك التى خلقتها وتعلن جودتك ورحمتك السموات والارض ومافيهما تمجد عظمتك غير المحدودة كل الخليقة الناطقة وغير الناطقة المنظورة وغير المنظورة كلها تنطق بمجدك وتعلن عظمة سلطانك ممجد انت يارب ومسبح من جميع اعمالك جميع صفوف الملائكة وجماهير القديسين وسكان الوطن السماوى يسبحون اسمك فالان يالهى ارفع عقلى لاشترك مع اللذين يباركون مجدك وعلمنى كيف اسبحك ارسل شعاعا من نورك الى فؤادى ليفيض بتسبيح جودك وهب للسانى ان ينطق دائما بحمدك واعط عقلى تاملا فى عظائم مجدك طهر قلبى ونفسى وقدسنى باطنا وظاهرا لاضحى اهلا لتمجيدك اضرم قلبى بحراره العبادة ولتكن مقبولة لديك ذبيحة الشكر التى ارفعها لاسمك العلى لينشغل فكرى بذكرك وليلهج لسانى بشكرك ولتنشغف روحى بعبادتك ولترتق نفسى عن الاشياء الارضية وعن كل ما هو منظور ولتصعد اليك يا الهى وتمثل امام عرش نعمتك وتجثو امام عظمتك وتسجد لك ايها الثالوث الاقدس مسبحة مع الملائكة قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ الذى كان والكائن والذى ياتى مستحق انت يارب ان تاخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك خلقت كل الاشياء وهى بارادتك كائنة وخلقت المجد لك يا مخلصنا الابن الوحيد كلمة الاب ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح لانك جئت الى العالم لخلاصنا واشتريتنا لله بدمك وكسرت شوكة الخطية وابدت سلطان الموت والجحيم وفتحت باب الملكوت امام المؤمنين المجد للروح القدس الذى قدسنا وانارنا ويهب لنا كل ماهو للحياة نسالك يارب ان تطهرنا وترافقنا بنعمتك لنباركك كل يوم ونسبح اسمك الى الابد امين 

طلبة الصباح

ايها النور الازلى وضياء الحق الساكن فى نور لا يدنى منه . اشرق بنورك يارب على عقلى. ولتنفذ اشعة ضيائك فى عمق قلبى. لاستضئ بنورك اكثر من الشمس. ازل يارب كل ما فى باطنى من الظلمة لارى مجدك الذى يملأ السموات والارض . علمنى ان اسير فى نور شريعتك لاكون ابنا للنور والنهار. ايقظ نفسى ونبه ضميرى، واعطنى ان اخلع الانسان العتيق والبس الجديد المخلوق بحسب وقداسة الحق. جددنى فى كل صباح و البسنى حله جديدة تليق بمجدك طهرعواطفى واميالى واملأنى من كل صلاح احفظنى فى هذا اليوم من كل شر وليعبر على النهار بسلام فى خوف اسمك نجنى من تجارب العالم وانقذنى من الشرير كن معى يالهى مساعدا لى فى اعمالى الروحية والجسدية لاتمم كل واجباتى بامانه واخلاص باركنى بصلاحك ولتكن نعمتك معى كن امامى وعلى يمينى كى لا اتزعزع ثبتنى فى حقك ووطد ايمانى وقو رجائى وزد محبتى ادم عنايتك بى واحرسنى تحت حمايتك واستدع اليك عقلى وفكرى وارادتى وجميع حواسى لتكون تحت تدبير نعمتك هبنى ان احيا بك ولك وليكن كل قصدى تمجيد اسمك القدوس ايها الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدسلك المجد والكرامة من الان والى الابد امين

طلبة اخرى للصباح

ايها الاب السماوى القدوس خالقنا وحافظنا ورازقنا اباركك لانك حفظتنى حتى الان واتيت بى الى هذه الساعه لامجدك فارفع السبح لجلالك شاكرا احساناتك والتمس من صلاحك ان تباركنى وكما اشرقت باشعة شمسك على الارض وانرت الظلمة هكذا اسالك ان تشرق بنورك على عينى ذهنى لاستضئ بضياء اشراقك فى كل سبلى اسكب على من نعمة روحك القدوس فى هذا الصباح وعرفنى الطريق التى اسلكها ارشدنى وعلمنى الطريق ولتكن عيناك على من اول النهار الى اخره عاملنى برأفتك ولا تدع خطاياى تستر عنى نور وجهك امح كغيم ذنوبى ولاتذكر تعدياتى بل اذكر ان دم يسوع ابنك يطهر من كل خطية هب لى ان اعيش لمجدك طالبا رضاك احرسنى من هجمات التجارب ونجنى من االشرير وخلصني من اشراك العالم وغرورة وخداعات القلب وشهواته الرديئة انت يالهى تعرف كل احتياجاتى الروحية والجسدية لانك تعلم كل ما نحتاجه قبل ان نسألك وتعطينا اكثر مما نطلب وفوق ما نحتاج فاعطنى اللهم بحسب غنى مجدك لارنم بحمدك فى كل حين من الان والى الابد امين 

طلب البركة

(على العائلة والأقارب والأصحاب )

اتوسل اليك يا الهى ان تفيض نعمك الغزيرة وبركاتك الوافرة على عائلتنا بارك بصلاحك والدى واخوتى وجميع اقاربى ومعارفى واملأهم جميعا من روحك القدوس ورافقهم بنعمتك وابعد عنا جميعا فخاخ العدو وسهامة وارسل ملائكتك ليكونوا فى حراستنا وانعم علينا بمعرفتك ومعرفة محبة ابنك الوحيد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح كى نهتدى بالامة وموتة وقيامتة الى شركة القديسين معك فى ملكوتك الى دهر الداهرين امين 

صلاة المائدة

قبل الاكل

نباركك يارب ونشكرك لانك اعددت لنا هذه المائدة المباركة فامنحنا بركتك لنتناول منها بابتهاج وسرور شاكرين احسانك و ليكن لنا نعمة لديك لتملأ قلوبنا من خيراتك لنتفاضل فى كل عمل صالح بارك هذه المائدة ببركاتك السماوية كما باركت فى الخمس خبزات والسمكتين واشبعت بها الالوف فى البرية بارك جميع الاكلين منها وهب لنا سلام النفس وصحة الجسد وكما اعطيتنا طعام الجسد نطلب ان تنعم علينا دائما بغذاء الروح فهب لنا امتلاء من روحك وارونا واشبعنا من دسم نعمتك وبارك كل اعمالنا ليكون كل شئ لمجد اسمك الاقدس امين 

صلاة المائدة

بعد الاكل

تباركت ايها الرب الهنا القدوس المعتنى بخلائقة الكثير الرحمة والجزيل الجود والاحسان نمجدك ونحمدك ونشكر مراحمك على هذا الطعام الذى منحتنا اياة غذاء لاجسادنا وقوتا لقوام حياتنا نتوسل اليك يارب ان تديم نعمتك لنا وتسبغ علينا بركاتك وخيراتك لانك خالقنا وحافظنا ورازقنا قد وهبتنا يارب الطعام الجسدى لقوام حياتنا المادية فنسألك ان تنعم علينا بغذاء الروح غذ نفوسنا دائما بكلمتك المقدسة وهب لنا ان نشتاق كل حين للطعام الغير بائد الذى يهب الحياة الابدية املأنا من خيراتك وافض علينا نعمك وباركنا بكل بركة من السماء لك المجد والاكرام والعز والسلطان الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين امين

طلبة لطلب الغفران

يا ابا المراحم واله كل رافة الاله الرؤوف الكثير التحنن الذى لا يحقد الى الابد اعترف لك يارب بمعاصى واقر بذنوبى ونقائصى واهمالى وفتورى واسالك ان تعاملنى برحمتك ولا تحاكمنى بعدلك لانه لن يتبرر قدامك حى والسموات ليست بطاهرة اما قداستك اغفر لى وسامحنى عن زلاتى وتجاوز عن سياتى واعطنى توبة عن كل اثامى لا ترفضنى من بين يديك بل هبنى ان احارب واجاهد بنعمتك ضد كل فكر ردى يخالج نفسى هبنى نعمة من لدنك بها اتقوى واتأيد فى الانسان الباطن لاحيا حياة جديدة طاهرة والبس الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب البر وقداسة الحق لاعيش لك واحيا لمجدك الاقدس امين 

الدعاء لاجل الجميع

نتوسل اليك يارب من اجل جميع الامم بأن تملأ الارض من معرفتك وتعلن طريق الخلاص لكل اللذين يجهلونه لتنتشر كلمتك وليمتد سلطان ملكوتك فى اقطار الارض كلها عرف الامم اسمك وضمهم الى خرافك ورد شعبك اسرائيل الى حظيرتك نطلب اليك من اجل كنيستنا تعاهدها اللهم بروحك واعضدها بقوة من لدنك وانظر اليها برحمتك اذكر اتعابها ودماء شهدائها واعد اليها سابق مجدها ابسط يمينك وبارك كل اعمالها وقدس كل اعضائها ساعد رؤساءها واملأهم بروح الحكمة واعط شعبها روح المحبة والطاعة ابعد عنها كل عثرة ولتكن عيناك عليها دائما لتمجد اسمك 
نتضرع اليك يارب من اجل بلادنا بان تباركها اذكر وعدك بالبركة لشعب مصر افض خيراتك عليها وامنح ارضها خصبا بارم مزروعاتها ومحصولاتها ووسع تجارتها واملأها بالخير والبركة وزد وسائط التقدم والمعرفة فيها بارك مدارسها واعط معلميها حكمة وإرشادا وطلبتها فهما ونجاحا لتكون وسائط لمجد اسمك الاقدس بارك سلطاننا وكلله بالنعمه والحكمة رافق الحكام والرؤساء بنعمة العدل وليكن خوفك قدام عيونهم 
نتوسل اليك من اجل الفقراء والمساكين بان تملأ احتياجاتهم بحسب غناك اشف المرضى والمصابين وخفف الام المتوجعين امسح دموع الحزانى والثكالى وامنحهم عزاء وصبرا اليتامى والارامل علهم واعضدهم افتقد المحبوسين بخلاصك كن مع المسافرين واهدهم الى ميناء السلام وردهم الى اوطانهم سالمين ارشد الضالين واعط توبة للخاطئين ونبه الغافلين واهد غير المؤمنين اقم الساقطين وشجع القائمين واعن المتضايقين كن مع المحتضرين واعطهم راحة ورجاء للانتقال الى حياة سعيدة عامل الجميع بالرافة والرحمة التى اعلنتها لنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين امين 

طلبة المساء

ايها الاب السماوى القدوس اباركك واحمدك لانك اجزت على اليوم بسلام وبجودك حفظتنى فلك الشكر على كل حسناتك لقد عبر النهار واقبل المساء الذى جعلتة راحة لبنى البشر فضع امام نظرى يالهى بانك الملجأ الامين وعندك الراحة الحقيقية والسعادة التامة فاهدنى الى طريق برك لاسلك بحسب وصاياك سهل قدامى طريقك وظللنى بيمينك واسترنى تحت جناحى نعمتك احفظ نفسى لانى عليك توكلت وعلمنى ان اسلمك كل امورى لتدبرها حسب مشيئتك وليكن كل سرورى فى رضاك نجنى من اهتمامات وارتباكات الحياة ولاش من نفسى الشهوات الرديئة والاميال الدنيوية ولتكن حياتى مطابقة لارادتك الصالحة ابهج نفسى بعمل مسرتك واعطنى ان اكون متيقظا فى كل امورى دربنى للسلوك بين يديك بالحق فى خوف اسمك ولا تسمح لخداعات العالم وغرور الشهوات ان تغلبنى بل املأئنى بنعمتك واعطنى المعرفة والفهم الروحى لاميز الامور المخالفة لمشيئتك مفضلا مجدك على اعز افراحى ورضاك على اثمن كنوز العالم اعطنى ان اعبدك بفرح الروح والحق املأنى من روحك القدوس وليكن لى نورا وهاديا ومرشدا لمعرفة ارادتك وقوة للحياة الروحية وتعزية ورجاء وليهبنى القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد وجهك اعطنى ان انمو فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح وان اثمر ثمار البركة فى كل صلاح وحق وليشهد روحك لروحى بانى من ابنائك 
التمس من صلاحك ان تهدينى الى حقك وتحفظنى فى اسمك جددنى فى داخلى وانزع من قلبى الاهواء الرديئة والاخلاق المغايرة لصلاحك املأنى بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة وزين نفسى بكل فضيلة سامحنى عن كل ما اخطأت به اليك بالفكر والقول والعمل اذكر مراحمك دائما لانها الى الابد هى لاتذكر معاصى بل كرحمتك عاملنى لتصعد اليك صلاتى كذبيحة مسائية وكبخور عطر دربنى فى السلوك بين يديك كى تباركك نفسى وتمجدك روحى الى الابد امين 

طلبة عند النوم

اللهم الذى عين النهار للعمل واليل للراحة اسالك يالهى ان تهبنى الان تمام الراحة لجسدى وملء السلام لنفسى امنحنى الطمأنينة والهدو هذه الليلة وكل ايام حياتى احمنى من كل شر وحافظ على من كل تجربة وانقذنى من كل خطر لاحظنى ولاحظ جميع افراد عائلتنا لاننا عليك اتكلنا وانت ملجأنا الامين فاعطنا ان نبيت دائما تحت ظل عنايتك لاتصرف وجهك عنا كى لا يقع علينا شر او تدنو ضربة من مساكننا نعم نعترف لك باننا لم نصرف النهار بدون ان نخطئ امامك ولكن نتوسل اليك بان تغر لنا خطايانا وتذكر لنا مراحمك ونسألك يارب انك كما تجدد قوى اجسادنا بالنوم الهادئ هكذا انعم لنا بأن ننتعش وتتجدد قوى نفوسنا بروحك وهبنا الاطمئنان بمغفرة خطايانا علمنا ان نعيش لمجدك حتى اذا استيقظنا او نمنا نحيا بك ولاجلك اعطنا ان نتكل عليك كل ايام حياتنا واذ تنتهى ايام غربتنا على الارض يكون لنا نصيب للذهاب الى راحتنا الابدية فى ملكوتك السماوى حيث يكون هناك نهار بدون ليل وراحة بلا تعب ونور بدون ظلمة وحياة بدون موت الى الابد بنعمة ورافة واستحقاقات مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس الاكرام والمجد والعز والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين امين

طلبة اخرى عند النوم

ايها السيد الرب الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح اباركك واسبحك واشكرك واتوسل اليك بان تفيض على من نعمك وتباركنى بصلاحك وترافقنى بعنايتك على الدوام اعترف لك بخطاياى وانت القادر وحدك ان تطهرنى لا تعاملنى حسب اثامى ولا تجازنى حسب ما استحق ولا تحاكمنى بحسب عدلك بل ارحمنى وتحنن على واشفنى من كل اثم اغفر لى ما اخطأت به اليك بالفعل او بالقول او بالفكر وامنح قلبى سلاما وضميرى راحة وازل كل ظلمة من عقلى هبنى الان رقادا هادئا ونوما بلا قلق وعلمنى ان اتكل عليك فى كل امورى لأسند راسى بين يديك واشعر بالامان فى حماك الامين عينك التى لا تغفل ولا تنام فلتلاحظنى وتحرسنى دع ملائكة السلامة ان يتولوا حراستى احفظنى من الافكار الدنسة ومن هواجس الشيطان الردية وامنحنى قلبا نقيا وضميرا صالحا واعطنى ان اجد فيك تمام الاطمئنان وملء السلام لاضطجع بسلام واسكن فى طمأنينة حتى اقول" اذا اضطجعت ونمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدنى " لك المجد مع ابيك الصالح وروحك القدوس من الان والى الابد امين

العبادة العائلية

ملاحظات للعبادة العائلية 
1-	يجتمع اعضاء العائلة معا صباحا ومساء فى اوقات تعينها العائلة حسب ظروفها 
2-	تبدأ الصلاة وتختم برسم علامة الصليب وتمجيد الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس وتلاوة الصلاة الربانية معا 
3-	يقرأ احد افراد العائلة فصلا من الانجيل صباحا ومن الرسائل مساء وذلك بالتتابع على مدار السنة 
4-	يتلو عضو اخر المزمور المعين لكل يوم 
5-	يتلو المتقدم فى العائلة الطلبة المعينة لكل يوم صباحا او مساءا وله ان يزيد عليها مايريد من الطلبات والتوسلات بحسب حاجة العائلة 
6-	يختم احد افراد العائلة صلاة المساء بالدعاء للجميع

يوم الأحد صباحا

المزمور

ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب قلبي و لحمي يهتفان بالاله الحي . طوبى للساكنين في بيتك. ابدا يسبحونك. طوبى لاناس عزهم بك. طرق بيتك في قلوبهم. يذهبون من قوة الى قوة. يرون قدام الله في صهيون.  يا رب اله الجنود اسمع صلاتي و اصغ يا اله يعقوب سلاه.  يا مجننا انظر يا الله و التفت الى وجه مسيحك.  لان يوما واحدا في ديارك خير من الف. اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت الهي على السكن في خيام الاشرار.  ( مزمور 84 : 1 ، 2 ، 4 ، 7 ، 10 )

طلبة

ايها الاب السماوى القدوس الكلى الرحمة والرافة القريب من جميع اللذين يدعونه نمثل امام عرش نعمتك فى هذا الصباح المبارك ونرفع الى عزة جلالك تسبيحنا وعبادتنا بحمد وشكر فامنحنا نعمة لتكون عبادتنا مقبولة لديك ومقرونة بخوف اسمك مبارك انت يالله ومستحق كل اكرام ومجد نشكرك على عنايتك بنا وافتقادك لنا بالرحمة كل حين فانك خلقتنا ولاتزال تحفظنا وتعولنا وتلاحظنا وتعتنى بنا ونعترف لك باننا غير مستحقين الدنو منك لكثرة عصياننا ولكنك رحوم رؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الغفران لم تعاملنا حسب استحقاقنا ولم تجازنا حسب خطايانا  
نتوسل اليك اللهم ان ترحمنا وتشفق علينا وتغفر جميع ذنوبنا وتصفح عن زلاتنا وتمنحنا نعمة لكى نتوب عن اثامنا ونسلم نفوسنا لك ونخدمك بامانه ونعبدك بفرح بالروح والحق حتى تكون الغاية من حياتنا ان نمجد اسمك ونطيعك من كل القلب ونرضى صلاحك ونسلك فى نور وجهك ليكون لنا شركة معك فى مجد ملكوتك 
ايها النور الازلى اشرق فى قلوبنا بانارة روحك القدوس ونجنا من الجهل والشرور والضلال وعدم الايمان وثبتنا فى الرجاء واقمنا فى المحبة لنسلك كابناء نور وابناء نهار ونرفض كل اعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة ونسير امامك بالحق والاستقامة والاخلاص والطهارة حتى نتمتع برؤيا مجدك ونحن فى غربة هذه الحياة ويكون لنا الحظ بان نضئ كضياء الشمس فى مجد ملكوتك السماوى 
نباركك يارب لانك افرزت لنا هذا اليوم لتقديس اسمك لننال فية الراحة من تعب الاسبوع فنسألك اللهم بان تهبنا نعمة من لدنك لنصرفة فى عبادتك حقا ونقدسة لمجد اسمك ونبتهج ونفرح حين ذهبنا الى بيتك لان يوما واحدا فى بيتك خير من الف فى مكان اخر لترافقنا نعمتك وهبنا ان نتغذى بكلامك ونفرح بخلاصك 
نسالك اللهم ان تساعد جميع خدامك اللذين يخدمونك ولاسيما اللذين يتعبون فى نشر الكلمة وتبارك جميع شعبك وتزيل من طريقهم كل عثرة تمنعهم عن الذهاب الى بيتك فرح الجميع بنور وجهك وتحنن على اللذين يهملون عبادتك وانعم عليهم بان يطلبوا وجهك ويدعوا باسمك لانك قريب منهم ذكرنا دائما بالراحة الابدية التى اعددتها لنا فى الحياة الابدية ليكون لنا نصيب مع باقى شعبك فى تلك الامجاد السماوية بنعمة ورافة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس كل اكرام ومجد من الان والى الابد امين 

يوم الأحد مساءا

المزمور

يا رب من ينزل في مسكنك من يسكن في جبل قدسك.السالك بالكمال و العامل الحق و المتكلم بالصدق في قلبه.الذي لا يشي بلسانه و لا يصنع شرا بصاحبه و لا يحمل تعييرا على قريبه.و الرذيل محتقر في عينيه و يكرم خائفي الرب يحلف للضرر و لا يغير..فضته لا يعطيها بالربا و لا ياخذ الرشوة على البريء الذي يصنع هذا لا يتزعزع الى الدهر امين ( مزمور 15 )

طلبة

يا أبا المراحم وينبوع العطايا الصالحة ومصدر كل موهبة تامة نرفع قلوبنا اليك فى هذا المساء مقدمين تضرعاتنا الى جلالك ممجدين وشاكرين اسمك القدوس على ما أنعمت به علينا من جودك وإحسانك نباركك على وسائط النعمة التى وهبتها لنا ونحمدك لأنك أنعمت علينا بما اشتهى ان يراه الأنبياء والملوك ولم يروه وان يسمعوا ما سمعناه ولم يسمعوه ومنحتنا نور معرفتك وهديتنا بان نسير فى طريق السلام فاعطنا اللهم ان نعرف مقدار نعمك وقيمة مواهبك وبركاتك وزدها لنا وباركنا  بكل بركة روحية واعطنا بغنى كل ما ينقصنا من هباتك لنمتلئ من معرفة مشيئتك فى كل حكمة وفهم روحى لنكون مقدسين لك 
نتوسل اليك بان تبارك على ما سمعناه اليوم من كلمتك وتجعله مطبوعا على صفحات قلوبنا ليثمر فينا ثمر البر و التقوى واقبل اليك توسلاتنا وطلباتنا التى رفعناها الى عرش نعمتك 
نطلب اليك يارب من اجل الذين اعيقوا اليوم عن الحضور فى بيعتك المقدسة بان تشرق عليهم بنور وجهك وتمنحهم ان يشعروا بقربك منهم تحنن على الذين لا يقدسون يومك واظهر لهم خطأهم واقبل بهم الى التوبة واعلن لهم محبتك ومجدك 
نطلب من اجل كنيستك بان تكون عيناك عليها دائما ولتجر فيها كلمتك بقوة امنحنا سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل وليملأ قلوبنا وافكارنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا نستودع اليك نفوسنا ونفوس جميع افراد عائلتنا واقاربنا واعزائنا طالبين من جودك ان تحرسنا من كل شر وتحفظنا من كل خطر باركنا بكل بركة روحية من السماء استجب لطلباتنا واقبل تضرعاتنا واغفر لنا خطايانا باستحقاقات مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين امين 

   يوم الاثنين صباحا

المزمور

ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيما وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح القلب امر الرب طاهر ينير العينين خوف الرب نقي ثابت الى الابد احكام الرب حق عادلة كلها اشهى من الذهب و الابريز الكثير و احلى من العسل و قطر الشهاد  ايضا عبدك يحذر بها و في حفظها ثواب عظيم   (مزمور 19: 7 - 11 )

طلبة

اللهم نباركك ونسبحك ونقر ونعترف بعظم انعامك لنا نفوسنا تمجدك وارواحنا تمتلئ بحمدك والسنتنا تترنم بجودك ايها العلى نتضرع اليك بان تهبنا نعمة تمكنا من السلوك بحسب الدعوة التى دعوتنا اليها حتى تكون حياتنا التى نحياها على الارض حياة ايمان بربنا يسوع المسيح الذى احبنا واسلم نفسة لاجلنا لتظهر فينا نعمة الايمان فى اخلاقنا وسيرتنا وكل تصرفاتنا نعترف باننا دونك لانقدر ان نفعل شيئافساعدنا فى جميع اعمالنا وسر معنا فى طرقنا لتهدى خطواتنا فى طريق السلام وتحفظنا من كل شر رافقنا فى الخارج والداخل وكن امامنا وعلى يمينا كى لانتزعزع ضع حارسا لاعيننا حتى لا تنظر الى الباطل واحفظ شفاهنا من كل خطأ كى لا تخرج كلمة رديئة منا ندان عليها بل كل ما هو صالح لبنيان الاخرين طهر قلوبنا من شهوات العالم ومن الطمع ومن كل خبث وشر ومن كل ميل ردئ ونق ارواحنا من كل اثم واستخدمنا لمجد اسمك واجعلنا كرسائل حية معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس لازدياد مجدك اللهم ترأف علينا دائما ولاحظنا بعنايتك واحفظنا فى اسمك وقدسنا فى حقك وساعدنا بروحك ونجنا من كل تجربة دبر حياتنا بحسب مشيئتك الصالحة وامنحنا النعمة لاتمام كل واجباتنا بالامانة والاخلاص اعط كل منا ما يحتاجة من النعم الروحية والجسدية وهبنا ان نسلك امامك بالامانة والاستقامة ونعمل ماهو مرضى امامك علمنا طرقك لنسلك فيها بالطاعة املأنا بروح النشاط والاجتهاد فى اعمالنا لنعمل بكل قلبنا طالبين رضاك وسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل ليحفظ قلوبنا وافكارنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والكرامة والعز والسلطان الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين 

يوم الاثنين مساءا

المزمور
" كثيرون يقولون من يرينا خيرا ارفع علينا نور وجهك يا رب.جعلت سرورا في قلبي اعظم من سرورهم اذ كثرت حنطتهم و خمرهم بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني" ( مز 4 : 6- 8 )
" و يفرح جميع المتكلين عليك الى الابد يهتفون و تظللهم و يبتهج بك محبو اسمك.  لانك انت تبارك الصديق يا رب كانه بترس تحيطه بالرضا" ( مز 5 : 11 -12 )

طلبة

ايها الاب السماوى اله الرحمة وكل عزاء نقترب الى جودك شاكرين اسمك على ما اوليتنا من النعم والبركات ونسكب امامك قلوبنا معترفين بانناغير مستحقين ان ندعى اولادك لاننا كثيرا ما اغظناك بذنوبنا وتمردنا على وصاياك وعصينا اوامرك ولم نلاحظ تأديبك فلا تطرحنا من قدام وجهك ولاتحاكمنا بحسب استحقاقنا لانك ان عاملتنا بخطايانا فمن يستطيع ان يقف يارب امامك ولكن حسب كثرة مراحمك اعف عنا واصفح عن ذنوبنا وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا وطهرنا من كل اثم اللهم انك وعدت ان تطرح اثامنا اذا رجعنا اليك فاعطنا توبة صادقة عن كل خطايانا واغفر وسامح واذكر ان دم يسوع ابنك يطهر من كل خطية الذى سفك كفارة لاجل خطايانا 
نتوسل اليك بان تنظر الى جميع احتياجتنا الروحية والجسدية وتعطينا بحسب غنى مجدك لانك تعطى بسخاء ولا تعير وانت القادر وحدك ان تفعل لنا فوق ما نطلب واكثر مما نفتكر نلقى بانفسنا بين يدى حنوك الابدى لتعضدنا فى وسط اتعاب هذه الحياة وعلمنا ان نخضع لمشيئتك ونقبل بشكر كل ما ترضاه عنايتك لنا مسلمين لارادتك كل شئ واثقين بوعدك الصادق بان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اسمك عالمين انك ابونا والهنا الذى تعتنى بنا علمنا الاتكال عليك لانك رجاؤنا ومعيننا ولا تسمح بان نتكل على قصبة مرضوضة فى هذا العالم ولا ننقر لانفسنا ابارا مشققة لاتضبط ماء ولا ان نستند على ذراع لحم ولانطلب قوة غير قوتك بل اعطنا ان نعرفك ونتبعك فى كل طرقنا واهدنا بارشاد روحك فى كل تصرفتنا واثقين بجودك ملقين همنا عليك وانت تعولنا مسلمين صوالحنا وامورنا بين يديك لتساعدنا بقوتك وترشدنا بحكمتك ضع كل اهتمامنا بما فوق لا بما على الارض ناظرين الى خلاصنا وخير انفسنا حاسبين كل شئ خسارة ازاء فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربنا زد ايماننا وثبت رجاءنا ويقيننا بك بأنك قادر ان تحفظ وديعتنا الى ذلك اليوم ثبتنا فى محبتك ومكن صله اتحادنا بك حتى لا تقدر قوة ان تفصلنا عنك لاموت ولاحياه ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبتك التى لنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا 
نستودع اليك ارواحنا فى هذا المساء لحمايتنا حتى نرقد بسلام وبطمأنينة ننام الى ان تيقظنا فى صباح جديد مجددى القوى جسدا وروحا لنمجد اسمك القدوس المبارك الى الابد امين

   يوم الثلاثاء صباحا

المزمور

ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب  ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه و من صهيون ليعضدك  ليذكر كل تقدماتك و يستسمن محرقاتك سلاه.  ليعطك حسب قلبك و يتمم كل رايك  نترنم بخلاصك و باسم الهنا نرفع رايتنا ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك الان عرفت ان الرب مخلص مسيحه يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه هؤلاء بالمركبات و هؤلاء بالخيل اما نحن فاسم الرب الهنا نذكر هم جثوا و سقطوا اما نحن فقمنا و انتصبنا. يا رب خلص ليستجب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا امين ( مز 20 )

طلبة

يالهنا القدوس مبارك انت يارب ولاسمك يليق التسبيح والحمد نخبر برحمتك ونذيع مجدك فى كل حين نقدم لك المجد والعظمة والسجود لانك خلقتنا على صورتك ولاتزال تعتنى بنا وتفيض علينا بركاتك نشكرك على خيرات عنايتك لك الحمد على ما وهبتنا من مواهب العقل والضمير والصحة والقوة والطعام والشراب واللباس والراحة والهدو وكل يوم تعطينا المساعدة فى وقت الاحتياج وتشفق علينا حين الافتقاد 
نباركك اللهم لانك لم تتركنا بل لما اخطأنا عفوت عنا وفديتنا بدم ابنك يسوع المسيح ربنا ووهبت لنا روحك القدوس ليطهرنا ويقدس طبيعتنا ودعوتنا من الظلمة الى نورك العجيب وعزيتنا برجاء المواعيد التى انعمت بها علينا فى دار الخلود ومنحتنا كل وسائط النعمة فنتوسل اليك يارب ان تديم لنا مراحمك وعلامات محبتك ساعدنا لكى نذيع مجدك ونشهر جودتك اعطنا ان نعمل اعمالنا بكل امانه ناظرين الى مجدك حتى ان كل ما نعمله بقول او بفعل نعمل كل شئ باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ليتمجد اسمك فى كل شئ اعطنا ان نقضى ايام غربتنا على الارض بخوفك قدس نياتنا وطهر قلوبنا وهذب اخلاقنا واصلح عيوبنا ورافقنا بنعمتك فى كل احوالنا لاتبعد عنا ولا تتركنا لاجل خطايانا بل اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وعلمنا ان نغفر للمذنبين الينا وهب لنا روح الصفح والسماح والحلم واملأنا بالمحبة الكاملة لنحبك كما يجب ونحب الاخرين لاجلك وسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل ليحفظ قلوبنا وافكارنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معهومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والعز والسجود الان والى الابد امين   

يوم الثلاثاء مساءا

المزمور

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء.في مراع خضر يربضني الى مياه الراحة يوردني.يرد نفسي يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه.ايضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن راسي كاسي ريا.انما خير و رحمة يتبعانني كل ايام حياتي و اسكن في بيت الرب الى مدى الايام

طلبة

ايها الاب الحنون الكلى الجود والرأفة الكثير الصلاح والتحنن نتوسل اليك يارب ان تقدرنا كل حين على رفع ذبيحة الشكر لعظمة اسمك على خيراتك افض علينا بغزارة من مواهبك وانمنا فى محبتك ولا تسمح بان اباطيل العالم تدنس نفوسنا وتسلب منا عبادتك نعترف لك باننا كثيرا ما انشغفنا بمحبة الدنيا وفضلنا شهواتها على التمتع برضاك فاغفر لنا يارب زلاتنا وردنا اليك واستأصل من نفوسنا محبة الارضيات لتتعلق ارواحنا بك اجذب عواطفنا دائما اليك وارنا مجدك ولتتلذذ نفوسنا بقربك اطبع فينا كل شعور حى يزيد التصاقنا بك علمنا ان ندرك اعماق المحبة التى بها احببتنا لنحبك بكل قلوبنا ولتزدد محبتنا اكثر فاكثر ولنمتلئ بكل معرفة وفهم حتى نميز الامور المتخالفة مفضلين رضاك على اعز افراحنا اعطنا ان نبتهج بعمل مسرتك وارادتك اللهم انت الذى حفظتنا فى هذا النهار فاحفظنا فى هذا المساء ايضا ولتدم لنا حمايتك مدى العمر ادم لنا بركاتك التى نعترف باننا لانستحق شيئا منها لكثرة ذنوبنا كن معنا دائما واقترب منا وهب لنا ان نتبعك كل ايام حياتنا ونحفظ وصاياك 
يا ابا المراحم واله كل احسان الذى يشرق شمسه على الاخيار والاشرار ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين علمنا ان نقتدى بصفاتك لنعامل اخوتنا بنى البشر بكل محبة كما تعاملنا اعطنا ان نغفر لكل اللذين اساؤا الينا ونحب اللذين يعادوننا كما احببتنا انت وسامحتنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس كل مجد واكرام الان والى الابد امين

 يوم الاربعاء صباحا

المزمور

من يصعد الى جبل الرب ومن يقوم فى موضع قدسه الطاهر اليدين والنقى القلب الذى لم يحمل نفسه الى الباطل ولا حلف كذبا يحمل بركة من عند الرب وبرا من اله خلاصه هذا هو الجيل الطالبه الملتمسون وجهك يا يعقوب  ( مز 24 : 2- 5  )

طلبة

ايها الرب ما امجد اسمك فى الارض كلها. السموات تنطق بمجدك والفلك يخبر بعمل يديك. ومجدك ملء كل الارض. انت الاله القدير وحدك ،المالئ كل مكان. ومع انك غير منظور، الا انك قريب من كل احد، لاننا بك نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. وانت الذى اوجدتنا من العدم ولاتزال تلاحظنا وتحيينا. 
اللهم نتوسل اليك ان تملأنا من نعمك وتمنحنا هباتك بسخاء. انظر الى حاجاتنا ولا تنظر الى استحقاقنا، فاننا لا نستحق شيئا. اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ولا تدخل فى المحاكمة معنا، لانه لن يتبرر قدامك حى. انت يارب فاحص القلوب والكلى، نعترف امامك بزلاتنا فاصفح عنا كعظيم رحمتك. نسألك ان تبدد من امامنا الظلمة، وتكشف عن اعيننا لنرى عجائب من شريعتك. سيرنا فى طرقك، وتقدمنا فى الطريق بنعمتك. واعطنا ان نذيع رائحة معرفتك ونحيا لمجدك. نتضرع اليك ان تكون معنا فى كل وقت. فحين الخطر او الضيق كن لنا عوننا شديدا وملجأ امينأ. وفى زمن التجارب والامتحان اعط لنا الصبر لاحتمال كل ما يحدث. وفى زمن الرخاء لاتدعنا ننساك، وفى اوان العسر لا تسلمنا للخوار والتذمر، بل ارفق بنا وخذ بيدنا. عزنا دائما بحضورك معنا فى سيرنا فى هذا الوادى: وادى الغربة. تحنن علينا وامنحنا نعمة روحك القدوس لتطهيرنا وتجديدنا حسب صورتك، لنستطيع ان نحيا للبر ونموت عن الخطية، ونغلب اهواء الجسد وكل شهواته. اقمنا الى حياه جديدة، ولا تسمح ان تملك الخطية فى اجسادنا، ولا ان نطيعها ولا نستعمل اعضائنا الات اثم. بل اعتقنا وحررنا من نير الخطية لنصير عبيد لك احرارا من الشر، ويكون لنا ثمر القداسة ونحيا فى البر وننال الحياه الابدية. 
اللهم القادر على كل شئ. اعضدنا بنعمه من لدنك لاتمام واجباتنا بالاستقامة والاخلاص. ودرعنا بقوة لمقاومة التجارب والشرور المحيطة بنا وثبت قلوبنا بكل قول وعمل صالح بنعمه ورافة ومحبة يسوع المسيح ابنك الوحيد. الذى الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس الاكرام والسجود والسلطان والمجد الان والى الابد. امين. 

  يوم الاربعاء مساءا

المزمور
الرب صالح ومستقيم لذلك يعلم الخطاة الطريق يدرب الودعاء فى الحق كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافطى عهده وشهاداته من اجل اسمك يارب اغفر اثمى لانه عظيم من هو الانسان الخائف الرب يعلمة طريقا يختاره نفسه فى الخير تبيت ونسله يرث الارض سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمه ( مز 25: 8 – 14 )

طلبة

ايها الاب الاقدس تباركت وتزايدت مجدا. نسبحك، نباركك، ننطق بمجدك، ونرفع الى جلالك شكر قلوبنا فى كل حين. ونعترف لك باننا من تلقاء انفسنا غير مستحقين لان نقف امامك. ولكنك انعمت علينا فى ابنك الحبيب ان يكون لنا به قدوم الى عرش نعمتك ،لانه قد صار كفارة لخطايانا، ودمه يطهرنا من كل خطية. 
اللهم نتوسل اليك بأن تعاملنا بجودك وتتراف علينا وتغفر لنا خطايانا. اغفر لنا افكار قلوبنا، وتجاوز عن معاصينا. انت يارب لاتسر بذبيحة ولا ترضى بمحرقة، بل تحب الرحمة والحق والبر، فامنحنا نعمة لعمل مسرتك، واهد قلوبنا الى حياة جديدة لنقدم لك اجسادنا ذبيحة حية مرضية. علمنا ان نفحص ذواتنا بنور كلمتك المقدسة، ونجعل سيرتنا مطابقة لأحكامك ووصياك. اطرد من نفوسنا كل خطية وكل اهمال وكل فتور. واعطنا ضميرا حيا مرتشدا بروحك ليكون لنا فخرا فى كل اعمالنا لنسلك فى بساطة واخلاص بنعمتك. هب لنا قلوبا تشعر بمحبتك وتتمتع برضاك وعمل ارادتك. ولتكن راحتنا وسعادتنا كلها فيك. اسكب روحك على ارواحنا وعلمنا ان نتبع ارشاده، وليكن لنا نورا وحقا ومرشدا وهاديا لمعرفة ارادتك، وقوة للحياه الروحية. وتعزية وفرحا فى وقت الضيق. وليهبنا القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد وجهك. لاتسمح ان نغيظ روحك، ولا ان نقاوم عملة فينا. بل ليمكث معنا الى الابد لانمائنا فى النعمة وفى المعرفة وليثمر فينا اثمار البر والبركة فى كل صلاح وحق وبر، حتى يشهد روحك لارواحنا اننا اولادك. نستودع نفوسنا بين يديك فامنحنا الطمأنينة بك وفيك، وليكن سلامك مالئا قلوبنا حافظا لنا من كل شر. استمعنا وباركنا وانر بوجهك علينا. لك المجد الان وكل اوان والى اباد الدهور كلها. امين.  


يوم الخميس صباحا

المزمور

انما لله انتظرى يانفسى لان من قبله رجائى انما هو صخرتى وخلاصى ملجأى فلا اتزعزع على الله خلاصى ومجدى صخرة قوتى محتماى فى الله توكلوا علية فى كل حين ياقوم اسكبوا قدامة قلوبكم الله ملجأ لنا ( مز 62 : 5 – 8 )

طلبة

ايها النور الازلى الذى لم يره احد من الناس ولايقدر ان يراه. اللهم اضئ علينا بنور وجهك واحمنا فى هذا النهار من كل شر، واجعل لنا هذا اليوم وباقى ايام حياتنا ايام هدوء وسلام. ارنا الطريق التى نسلك فيها فى رضاك. اعطنا ان نكون امناء مخلصين فى جميع اعمالنا. كارهين الشر ملتصقين بالخير. وادين بعضنا بعضا بالمحبة الاخوية، غير متكاسلين فى الاجتهاد، حارين فى الروح، عابدين بالروح والحق. اقوياء فى الايمان، فرحين فى الرجاء، صابرين فى الضيق، مواظبين على الصلاة، مشتركين فى احتياجات القديسين، مهتمين بعضنا لبعض اهتماما واحدا، ناظرين الى مجد اسمك القدوس فى كل شئ، ومتأهبين لكل عمل صالح.
 نتوسل اليك يارب ان تطهر قلوبنا، وتنقى افكارنا. اسهر علينا دائما بعنايتك، واشملنا برضاك، ومدنا بمساعدتك. وهب لنا نجاحا فى اشغالنا لانك تدبر كل شئ بحكمتك وصلاحك. اعطنا ان نسلك بالحق امامك، مقدمين لكل احد حقة، وان نعامل الغير بالمحبة، مسالمين الجميع حتى اعدائنا. اعطنا نعمة لمساعدة الضعفاء، ومعاضدة المعتازين، وتعزية المكروبين، ورد الضالين، وعمل الخير للجميع بقدر استطاعتنا، مادام لنا فرصة. احفظنا من ادناس العالم ولاتدعنا ننشغل بهمومة، ونقع فى اشراكة، ونضل بغوايتة. ضع حارسا لنفوسنا حتى نغلق حواسنا وعواطفنا عن كل مشتهيات هذه الحياه، معلقين رجائنا فى السماء. عالمين اننا غرباء ونزلاء على الارض، طالبين وطننا الباقى الابدى فى الحياه الخالده. علمنا الاتكال عليك، واحفظنا من الطمع، وتول انت حراستنا وتدبير امورنا وحاجاتنا. فاننا متكلون على غنى مجدك لانك الغنى المعطى بسخاء ولاتعير. احفظ جميع افراد عائلتنا ونجهم من كل شر، وانمهم جميعا فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس كل مجد وكرامه وسجود، الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور. امين.  

يوم الخميس مساءا

المزمور

المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون الذي لا يتزعزع بل يسكن الى الدهر اورشليم الجبال حولها و الرب حول شعبه من الان و الى الدهرلانه لا تستقر عصا الاشرار على نصيب الصديقين لكيلا يمد الصديقون ايديهم الى الاثم احسن يا رب الى الصالحين و الى المستقيمي القلوب اما العادلون الى طرق معوجة فيذهبهم الرب مع فعلة الاثم سلام على اسرائيل ( مز 125 )


طلبة

يالهنا القدوس الصالح نباركك على اعمال جودك لانك عضدتنا ولاحظتنا ونشكرك من اجل هباتك وخيراتك الزمنية والروحيةالتى انعمت بها علينا قدرنا فى كل حين ان نترنم بحمدك ولاتسمح بان ننسى جودك ونعمك نتوسل اليك ان تحافظ علينا من شر الخطية ولا تسمح بان يرجع احد منا الى الاثام التى تجلب الحزن والموت بل نطلب ان تطهر اميالنا وعواطفنا واعطنا ان نبغض الخطية بغضا تاما وليكن اهتمام حياتنا ان نعيش لك مكرسين ذواتنا لمجدك لنفرح بعبادتك ونبتهج برضاك احرسنا واحفظنا فى اسمك وكن ترسا لنا من كل اذى كمل لنا وعدك بانك لاتهملنا ولا تتركنا لنقضى ايام غربتنا فى خوفك ومحبتك احى نفوسنا كى لانلتصق بالتراب وارنا دائما بطلان العالم وان لاسعادة فيه واعطنا ان نختارك نصيبا لنا اثمن من كل كنوز العالم وعلمنا ان نفضل محبتك على الحياة وشريعتك على خيرات الدنيا باعد انفسنا عن شهوات العالم لنتعلق بمحبتك طالبين افراح وامجاد ملكوتك املأنا بالرجاء الحى بمواعيدك الثمينة لنطلب دائما ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمينك ولتكن سيرتنا فى السمويات وحياتنا مستترة فى مخلصنا حتى ما اظهر المسيح حياتنا نظهر نحن ايضا معه فى المجد اضئ بنورك علينا وقوم كل اعوجاج فينا اصلح عيوبنا ولطف اخلاقنا وافض بركاتك علينا باركنا وانر بوجهك علينا انمنا فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع الروح القدس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان والى الابد امين   


يوم الجمعة صباحا

المزمور

ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون ان لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحارس باطل هو لكم ان تبكروا الى القيام مؤخرين الجلوس اكلين خبز الاتعاب لكنه يعطي حبيبه نوما هوذا البنون ميراث من عند الرب ثمرة البطن اجرة كسهام بيد جبار هكذا ابناء الشبيبة طوبى للذي ملا جعبته منهم لا يخزون بل يكلمون الاعداء في الباب  ( مز 127 )

طلبة

ايها الاب الاقدس الجزيل الاحسان المهوب فى مؤامرة القديسين قدوس انت يارب ومبارك منذ الازل والى الابد انت الاله القدير الذى تفعل ما تشاء فى جند السماء وسكان الارض ولا يوجد من يمنع يدك او يقول ماذا تفعل من مثلك ايها الرب الهنا الساكن فى الاعالى يحمدك يارب كل اعمالك ويباركك اتقياؤك ويتكل عليك العارفون اسمك لانك لاتترك طالبيك نعترف بانك ابو الانوار وكل موهبة تامة وكل عطية صالحة انما هى من عندك 
اللهم اننا نباركك ولا ننسى حسناتك لانك تشفى كل امراضنا وتفدى من الحفرة حياتنا وتكللنا بالرأفة والرحمة وتشبع بالخير عمرنا فلك يليق التسبيح والحمد والشكر فى كل حين نتوسل اليك ان تديم مراحمك لنا وتطلع من السماء وتتعاهدنا بمحبتك لنزداد شعورنا بمراحمك امنحنا ان نسلك فى المحبة التى احببتنا بها وهب لنا ان نثبت فى مخلصنا الكرمة الحقيقية وان نكون اغصانا حيه مثمرة يامخلصنا ان الغصن لايقدر ان ياتى بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت فيك فمكن اداه تعلقنا بك وثبت اتحادنا بك وهب لنا عصارة الحياه والنمو والخصب لننمو ونثمر لاننا بدونك لانقدر ان نفعل شيئا لاحياة لنا الا بك وفيك فاعطنا ان نحيا بك ولاجلك قو قلوبنا واعضدنا حتى لانسقط من ثباتنا وان سقطنا انهضنا حالا واقمنا وان بعدنا عنك ادبنا وردنا اليك سريعا وان شردنا عن حظيرتك اطلبنا لئلا نتوه ونضل عنك لا تسمح بأن نزوغ عن طرقك ولا ان نغضب صلاحك لاتتركنا بل ادم لنا عنايتك 
اللهم اغفر لنا خطايانا وساعدنا فى ضعفنا واعطنا النصرة لغلبة شوكة الخطية قوم نقصنا وثبت وكمل الى النهاية كل ما تراه فينا من الخير بنعمتك نجنا من التجارب وهب لنا قوة فى الايمان ونشاطا فى الواجبات وصبرا فى الامتحان وعزاء عندالضيق وحراره فى الصلاه واحتمالا فى الشدائد اعطنا ان نكون جنودا امناء لربنا يسوع المسيح ودرعنا بالسلاح الكامل لكى نقدر ان نثبت ضد مكائد ابليس منطق احقاءنا بالحق والبسنا درع البر حاملين ترس الايمان ومعنا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح وعلمنا ان نسهر على انفسنا بكل طلبه وصلاة احمنا من كل شر وتول انت حراستنا شدد ضعفنا ونجنا من اشراك الموت ومن مكر الشيطان ومن خداع العالم وشهوات قلوبنا الرديئة حول كل شئ الى خير نفوسنا الابدى بارك جميع افراد عائلتنا املأهم من الفرح برضاك واحفظهم غير عاثرين بقوتك للخلاص الابدى فى ملكوتك السماوى بنعمه ورافة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين  

يوم الجمعة مساءا

المزمور

طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب و يسلك في طرقه لانك تاكل تعب يديك طوباك و خير لك امراتك مثل كرمة مثمرة في جوانب بيتك بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك هكذا يبارك الرجل المتقي الرب يباركك الرب من صهيون و تبصر خير اورشليم كل ايام حياتك و ترى بني بنيك سلام على اسرائيل هللويا ( مز 128 )

طلبة

 ايها الرب الهنا المسبح والممجد من الشاروبيم والسارافيم وكل طغمات الملائكة وجميع الخليقة اقبل اللهم الان شكر قلوبنا وتسبيحنا و اعطنا ان نعبدك بفرح كل ايام حياتنا بدون فتور انظر الينا نحن خليقتك وتعاهدنا برحمتك واصغ الى صوت تضرعاتنا تجاوز عن نقائصنا فاننا نعترف امامك بزلاتنا واننا غير مستحقين ان نرفع عيوننا الى موضع مجدك ولكنك رحوم رؤوف محب شفوق سامحتنا فى المسيح يسوع مخلصنا الذى صار لنا فداء وبرا وخلاصا 
اللهم انك دعوتنا الى القداسة لنكون قديسين كما انك قدوس وكيف يمكننا ان نكون قديسين ما لم تعطنا انت فلتطهرنا نعمتك وليقدسنا روحك ويملأنا بكل صلاح كمل فينا مسرة مشيئتك وانمنا فى كل موهبة وعمل صالح قلبا نقيا اخلق فينا يالله وروحا مستقيما جدده فى داخلنا وروحك القدوس لاتنزعه منا لنخلع الانسان العتيق الفاسد مع شهواته ونلبس الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب البر وقداسة الحق نجنا من الافكار الرديئة والاهواء الدنسة والاخلاق المغايرة لصلاحك
نسألك اللهم ان تملأنا من روح الحمد والشكر وتذكرنا دائما بمراحمك لنعرف كثرة احسانك واعطنا ان نحمدك على اعمال برك ونباركك على البركات التى اسبغتها علينا مده حياتنا فى بيوتنا وفى اشغالنا ومع عشائرنا نشكرك على طول اناتك علينا واحتمالك لنا مع كثرة خطايانا هب لنا ان نفرح بغفران اثامنا ونبتهج بمواعيدك طالبين دائما مجد ملكوتك الابدى انعم لنا بكل موهبة صالحة وكل بركه روحية فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والعز والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين 

يوم السبت صباحا

المزمور
هوذا ما احسن و ما اجمل ان يسكن الاخوة معا مثل الدهن الطيب على الراس النازل على اللحية لحية هرون النازل الى طرف ثيابه مثل ندى حرمون النازل على جبل صهيون لانه هناك امر الرب بالبركة حياة الى الابد هللويا ( مزمور 133 )

طلبة

ايها الرب القدوس القادر على كل شئ البار فى كل اعماله القدوس فى جميع طرقة الحق والعدل قاعدة كرسيك الرحمة والأمانة تتقدمان امام وجهك نسبحك ونباركك على جميع اعمال برك ونحمدك على كل خيراتك التى اسبغتها علينا مدة حياتنا فانك غمرتنا بنعم لا تحصى ولا تزال تمن علينا دائما بجودك فاملأنا بروح الحمد والشكر لتمتلئ افواهنا سبحا والسنتنا ترنما لاسمك العلى نقر بجودك ونعترف باحسانك فعلمنا ان نسلم كل امورنا لتدبير مشيئتك وليكن سرورنا فى رضاك وفرحنا فى اتمام ارادتك نجنا من الاهتمامات العالمية والارتبكات الدنيوية وامت من نفوسنا المطامع والشهوات الارضية وعلمنا الاكتفاء والقنوع بما وهبته لنا من نعمك اللهم انك اعددت لنا فى السماء ما هو ابقى وافضل فاعطنا ان نطلب دائما ما فوق لا ما على الارض غير ناظرين الى الاشياء التى ترى بل الى التى لا ترى املأنا بالحياه الروحية التى ترضى صلاحك لنحيا بك ولاجلك كل ايام حياتنا فرحنا بخلاصك وابهج نفوسنا بعمل مسرتك اعطنا ان نكون متيقظين كل حين فى كل امورنا ولا تدع هموم هذا العالم تؤثر على نفوسنا ولا ان تنزع ثقتنا بك واتكالنا عليك بل هبنا ان نتمم رضاك فى كل شئ طالبين مجدك وملكوتك لنستحق ان ننال الحظوى والتمتع معك فى الحياة الخالدة برأفة ومحبة واستحقاقات ابنك الوحيد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين    

يوم السبت مساءا

المزمور

هللويا طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب المسرور جدا بوصاياه نسله يكون قويا في الارض جيل المستقيمين يبارك رغد و غنى في بيته و بره قائم الى الابد نور اشرق في الظلمة للمستقيمين هو حنان و رحيم و صديق سعيد هو الرجل الذي يتراف و يقرض يدبر اموره بالحق لانه لا يتزعزع الى الدهر الصديق يكون لذكر ابدي لا يخشى من خبر سوء قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب قلبه ممكن فلا يخاف حتى يرى بمضايقيه فرق اعطى المساكين بره قائم الى الابد قرنه ينتصب بالمجد الشرير يرى فيغضب يحرق اسنانه و يذوب شهوة الشرير تبيد هللويا 

طلبة

يا ابانا السماوى الشفوق خالقنا وحافظنا والمعتنى بنا نشكرك يارب على جودك لانك حفظتنا حتى الان واتيت بنا الى هذه الساعة فوجودنا ما هو الا منة من مننك نطلب اليك اللهم ان تسكب علينا من نعمك وتعرفنا الطريق التى نسلكها وتنقذنا من الاخطار والتجارب احرسنا من العدو الشرير وخلصنا من اشراكه اللهم انت علمتنا ان لا نهتم بشئ بل فى كل شئ بالصلاه والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتنا لديك وانك تفتكر فينا اكثر مما نفتكر فى انفسنا وتدبر كل امورنا بحكمتك وصلاحك وتعطينا اكثر مما نطلب وفوق ما نحتاج لذلك نلقى ذواتنا بين يدى حنوك طالبين ان تعاملنا برأفتك متوسلين ان تملأ كل احتياجاتنا بحسب غناك فى المجد بارك يارب جميع اعمالنا وساعدنا فى اشغالنا واعطنا روح النشاط والاجتهاد دائما ولا تسمح ان نكون ثقلا على احد بل هب لنا ان نساعد اخوتنا الذين يحتاجون الى مساعدتنا سواء كانوا فى ضيقة او فى حزن او فى مرض او فى جهل اعطنا ان نؤدى ما يجب علينا فى كل حالة من هذه الحالات بنعمتك نتوسل اليك يا الهنا ان لا تفارقنا عنايتك بل تقدمنا فى الطريق وسر معنا فى برية هذا العالم لنقضى حياتنا باطمئنان فى خوف اسمك 
اللهم الطويل الروح والكثير الغفران اغفر لنا زلاتنا واطل اناتك علينا واقبل بنا الى حياه جديدة تليق لمجدك سامحنا عما اسأنا به اليك من الذنوب بالفعل او بالقول او بالفكر سامحنا عما نسينا واهملنا من الخير واعطنا ان نتأسف وننسحق امامك على الاوقات الكثيرة التى صرفناها باطلا ومواهبك التى منحتها لنا ولم نستعملها بالحق والوسائط التى هيأتها لنا لعمل الخير ولم نلتفت اليها اغفر لنا عصياننا وعدم شكرنا لجودك اصفح عن ذنوبنا وطهرنا 
اللهم ان ايام غربتنا قليله فاعطنا الحكمة والنعمة لنصرفها فى طاعتك ومجدك واذ تتوالى الايام والاسابيع فهب لنا ان نفتدى الوقت ايقظنا دائما لئلا نغفل وذكرنا بغربتنا لئلا نسكر بخمر وهموم وغرور هذه الحياة ويصادفنا اليوم بغتة بل اعطنا ان نكون كعبيد ساهرين منتظرين قدوم سيدهم فهب لنا ان نصحو ونسهر وبعد ان تكمل ارادتك فينا وتنقضى ايام غربتنا ننطلق بفرح وسلام الى ديار الراحة الدائمة واثقين باننا نلنا رضاك مملوئين رجاء بأن لنا نصيبا فى ملكوتك حيث يكون هناك نور بلا ظلمة ونهار بدون ليل وحياة بدون موت وسعادة بلا انتهاء وهناك نكون معك كل حين بنعمة ومحبة واستحقاقات ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى له معك ومع روحك القدوس المجد والكرامة والسجود الان والى الابد امين 




صلوات لظروف مختلفة


1- صلاة للتوبة والالتجاء الى رحمة الله

من يستطيع يارب ان يحصى نعمك وكثرة مراحمك فانك كل يوم تمنحنا هبات لا تعد وتجود علينا بخيرات لا تحصى ونحن لكثرة عصياننا نسئ استعمالها كم من مرة يارب دعوتنى للخلاص لاحظى بالسلام وانا استهين بدعوتك سفكت دمك من اجلى وانا اتغافل عن ذلك كم تعاملنى بالرحمة وانا اغضبك سعيت فى طلبى وانا اهرب منك تمهلت على لتقتادنى الى التوبة وانا اتهاون وازيد اثامى ثقلا وانا عالم ان جميع اعمالى تضاد صلاحك ولا استحق بسببها الا الطرد من امام وجهك ولكن رحمتك تقبلنى لانى نادم الان على ذنوبى من كل قلبى على انى اهنت صلاحك واتوسل اليك ان تعاملنى بلطفك المعهود لانك الراعى الصالح الذى فتش على الخروف الضال ولما وجده وضعة على منكبية وادخله الى الحظيرة فرحا ضمنى الى خرافك فى حماك الامين ولا تسمح بان ابعد من نعمتك مرة اخرى بل لتحفظنى نعمتك ولتضبطنى قوتك امين 

2- صلاة قبل الاعتراف

الهى الفائق الجود والكلى الحنو والرحمة اتقدم اليك انا الخاطئ معترفا بأنى سلكت سبيل النفاق وافسدت حياتى فى الشر والعصيان ووسخت الحله الطاهرة التى البستنى اياها وفقدت وعدمت كل ما وهبتنى من النعم ولقد اصبحت مقفرا يابسا ومعرى من كل شئ ولست اهلا لان اعاين حتى هذه الشمس المنيرة على الكل ولكن التمس من صلاحك ان تشملنى برحمتك وها انا نادم ومتوجع على كل ما فعلته واعترف باثامى وعدم استحقاقى شيئا من نعمك واقر انى مستوجب بحق وعدل كل قصاص وعقاب ولكنى الى تحننك لجأت ولا اقطع رجائى من رحمتك ولهذا التمس عفوك وصفحك واسألك غفران خطاياى لانك وعدت باقسام انك لاتسر بموت الخاطئ بل ان يرجع ويحيا وان لا تذكر تعدياتنا وتلقى الى اعماق البحر كل خطايانا وقلت ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وان كانت حمراء كالدودى تصير كالصوف فارتض يارب ان تمحو خطاياى وتبيض ثيابى بدم ابنك الحبيب الذى صار كفارة لخطايانا واجعلنى شريكا للذين تابوا اليك واعطنى دموعا لابكى على اثامى وامنحنى نعمة لاثبت فى توبتى ولا اعود الى الخطية بنعمة ورافة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين 

3- صلاة بعد الاعتراف

اشكر صلاحك ايها الاب محب البشر لانك لم تشأ هلاكى بل ايقظتنى ونبهتنى من غفلتى وهديتنى الى طريقك ورديتنى من وادى الهلاك الذى كنت تائها فيه الى حمى حضنك الامين فاملانى بالرجاء والايمان وطهر قلبى من الشر اقبلت اليك يارب كالمريض الى الطبيب الشافى وكالمفتقر الجائع الى الغذاء المشبع وكالعطشان الظامئ الى ينابيع المياه الحية وكالفقير الى مصدر الغنى وكالخاطئ الى المخلص وكالمائت الى ينبوع الحياة لانك خلاصى وطبيبى وحياتى وقوتى ورجائى وتعزيتى وسلوانى ومجدى وسعادتى وفيك كل راحتى فاعنى واحفظنى وسيج حولى وعلمنى ان اضع بين يديك كل ارادتى لاسير حسب ما تشاء اعن ضعفى كى اثبت وادوم لك امينا الى النهاية  
3- صلاة لمريض يطلب الشفاء

ايها الرب يسوع ينبوع كل خير ومصدر كل بركة ونعمة الملجأ الامين فى وقت التجارب ومعدن المعونة فى اوان الشدائد وكنز الغنى فى زمن الحاجة وميناء السلام المنقذ من طمو الامواج حين اشتداد العواصف والارياح ايه نفس اقبلت اليك ولم تجد راحتها فيك اى فقير لجأ الى تحننك ولم تغنه يدك من من المتضايقين طلبك فى ساعة ضيقه ولم تفرج عنه ضيقته وتعزيه فى كربه او من الذى بسط اليك اتعابه ولم تزل العثرات من امامه من الذى كشف لك عيوب نفسة وامراضه ولم تسكب علية زيت شفائك من سألك الشفاء من مرضه ولم تعطه للحال تمام العافية كل من كان مريضا كنت تتحنن علية من مراحمك وتأمر بشفائه قبل ان يسألك جميع السقماء والمصابين بامراض واوجاع مختلفة تقدموا اليك فنالوا منك الشفاء والقوة من اجل هذا يارب اذ لى هذا الايمان وهذا الرجاء فى حنوك ورحمتك وانت ترى المى فى مرضى اتضرع اليك ان تشفق وتتحنن على وتسمح بشفائى هبنى نوال الصحة والعافية وارسل ملاك السلامة لحراستى اعترف امامك بانى استحق التاديب ولكن لى تمام الثقة بانك لاتعاملنى الا بالرحمة والشفقة تجاوز عن خطاياى واغفر لى واشفنى من مرضى نفسا وجسدا ارحم ضعفى وترأف على ولا ترد وجهك عنى اكراما لدمك الكريم الذى سفكته من اجلى لأترنم بجودك واشكر احسانك على الدوام امين  

4- صلاة طلب شفاء مريض 

ياله الجود والرحمة ومصدر الاحسان الطبيب الشافى من الكروب والاوصاب نتوسل اليك بان تتطلع بعين رأفتك الى عبدك المصاب ونسألك ان تأمر بشفائه نفسا وجسدا اعطنا يارب كل حين ان نتضع امامك ونعترف باننا نستحق كل تاديب ونقر بان كل الامراض والاوصاب والاتعاب التى نلاقيها فى حياتنا انما هى نتيجة طبيعتنا الساقطة ولكننا كلما ذكرنا تحننك ومحبتك للبشر وانك انقذتنا وخلصتنا بدم ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح الذى حمل امراضنا واخذ اسقامنا نباركك ونشكرك فمن اجل هذه المحبة الغير موصوفة نسالك الان ان تتعطف على عبدك ....... المريض وتبين له محبتك وعنايتك وتعامله بالرحمة والشفقة وتجذب افكارة اليك ليتوكل عليك وعلمة ان يضع كل عواطفه فى السماء امنحه قوة لاحتمال مرضه بالصبر والتسليم لمشيئتك وبارك على وسائط العلاج وهب له الشفاء ليزول مرضه وتتجدد كل قواه الروحية والجسدية ليخدم اسمك ويعبدك بالروح والحق وينجز ما وعد به بان يطيعك ويقبل تأديبك بالطاعة والخضوع وكما نطلب من اجل جسده نطلب ايضا من اجل روحه بان تؤيده بنعمة فى الانسان الباطن وتباركه بكل بركة روحية من السماء ليعيش لمجدك مباركا اسمك الى الابد امين 

5- صلاة شكر على الشفاء من مرض 

ايها الرب الكلى الرحمة والجود اقدم لصلاحك كل حمد وشكر على ما انعمت به على عبدك اذ وهبتنى الشفاء بعد المرض وسررت بأن تنقذنى من تلك الشدة التى اصابتنى فما اكثر الطافك وتحننك تاديبا ادبنى الرب والى الموت لم يسلمنى مبارك انت يارب لانك لم تبعد رحمتك عنى فليمتلئ قلبى بالحمد وليفض لسانى بالشكر لجودك لانك انقذت نفسى من الموت وعينى من الدموع ورجلى من الزلق لاسلك قدامك فى ارض الاحياء مقدما ذبيحة الشكر لاسمك العظيم لاتسمح يالهى ان يزول ما حصل فى نفسى من التأثيرات اثناء مرضى ولا انسى ما عزمت علية فى اوقات شدتى بل علمنى دائما ان اهتمبما يؤول الى خلاص نفسى ادم فى عقلى الشعور بواجباتى الروحية واتمامها لاعبدك بالوح والحق بكل امانة بفرح كل ايام حياتى واسلك امامك بالاستقامة ذكرنى دائما باحساناتك العظمى واطبع محبتك فى عمق قلبى لاقدم لك جسدى ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية لمجد اسمك القدوس امين

6- صلاة لهداية ضال

ياله الرحمة الاب الحنون القدوس تباركت ايها الصالح وتزايدت عظمة انت الاله الغفور الذى تغفر الذنب والسيئة ولاتحقد الى الدهر انك رؤوف رحيم بطئ الغضب وكثير الرحمة والاحسان غافر الاثم والمعصية وقد وعدت باقسام انك لاتسر بموت الخاطئ بل ان يرجع ويحيا وارسلت ابنك الحبيب ليطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك اذكر يارب قولك ان الاصحاء لايحتاجون الى طبيب بل المرضى انت الراعى الصالح الذى تفتش عن الخروف الضال والدرهم المفقود من اجل ذلك نسأل صلاحك ونلتمس من مراحمك ان تهدى عبدك ...... وتقوده الى طريقك الامين باطلا ياتى اليك الانسان ان لم تجتذبة نعمتك لاننا بدونك لانقدر ان نعمل شيئا اجذبة اليك فيخضع لامرك ويبغض طرقة الرديئة ارسل له شعاعا من نورك فيستنير عقله وذهنه وارفعه بعنايتك وبنعمة من لدنك فتتجدد كل قواه ويصير انسانا جديدا ويقبل اليك فلتظهر محبتك لعبدك ليتمجد اسمك ويتعلم الاثمة طرقك والخطاه اليك يرجعون

7- صلاة لحفظ سلامة مسافر

ايها القدوس يا ملجأ جميع المتوكلين عليه وناصر كافة الملتجئين اليه ثبات وقوة من يرجوه وخلاص كل من يدعوه نسألك يارب من اجل عبدك ...... ان تحفظه تحت حمايتك وتظلله برأفتك وعنايتك وتباركه فى غربته وتحفظ سلامته نفسا وجسدا الى ان يعود سالما إلى وطنه وأهل عشيرته نلتمس من صلاحك ان ترافقه ولا تتركه وتهديه الى ما يرضى صلاحك تقدمه فى الطريق وارشد خطواته ومر كل شئ ان يكون سهلا امامه اعضده بنصرتك وايده بقوتك وليكن له روحك هاديا ومرشدا ومدبرا ليقوده الى كل عمل صالح حسب مسرتك نجه من التجارب وابعد عنه حيل اعداء خلاصه ليعيش لمجد اسمك القدوس


----------



## george_sobhi (17 يونيو 2015)

8- صلاة للمسافر

ايها الاب الحنون المالئ السموات والارض الموجود فى كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان انت يارب الملجأ الامين لكل المتكلين عليك لتكن عيناك على ورافقنى بعنايتك حيثما اذهب اعضدنى بنعمه من لدنك بها تنجينى من التجارب وتحفظنى من الاخطار وفق طريقى وسهل سبيلى وارشدنى فى الطريق التى اسلكها احرسنى من خداعات وتمليقات العالم الغرور وابعد عنى كل عشرة رديئة تغاير ارادتك القدوسة لتكن شهادتك لذتى  وفى ناموسك كل مسرتى وفرائضك ترنيماتى فى بيت غربتى احم واحرس يارب كل افراد عائلتى وارددنى اليهم بكل سلامة ذكرنى بغربتى على هذه الارض لاقضى ايامى فى خوفك واتمم واجباتى بكل امانة اعطنى ان لا احيا لهذا العالم بل احيا لك بنعمتك غريب انا فى الارض فلا تخف عنى وصاياك اعطنى ان لا اهتم بما على الارض بل بما فى السماء ولتكن انعطافاتى واشواقى متوجهة اليك لانال اخيرا الراحة التى اعددتها للذين يحبونك امنحنى ارشادك وهدايتك لى واحفظ روحى وجسدى بلا لوم الى مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام امين

9- صلاة للمتغرب في بلاد بعيدة

ايها الرب القدوس المعتنى بكل احد ، الارض وملؤها لك وانت قد خلقت من دم واحد كل امه من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الارض اتضرع اليك يارب ان تمنحنى حراستك وبركتك لقد سمحت عنايتك بان بان غريبا عن بلادى التى نشأت فيها واسكن هذه البلاد فرافقنى حيثما كنت واينما توجهت وكن معى فى جميع مساعى الموافقة لمراضتك قوم سبلى وعلمنى السلوك بين يديك اضبطني بنعمتك وارشدنى بروحك القدوس واعطني ان أعيش مع اهل هذه المدينة بكل محبة وسلام وان اعمل معهم الخير حسبما لى فرصة انعم على بالحياة الهادئة المقدسة بكل أمانة واستقامة حتى اجد نعمة فى عينيك وفى عيون الشعب الذى اعيش بينه التمس منك ان تبارك جميع شعب هذا البلد وتفتح قلوبهم لمعرفتك وتضئ عليهم بنور كلمتك استودع الى عنايتك جميع افراد عائلتى واقاربى واحبائى ومتى سمحت مشيئتك بعودتى الى وطنى اعطنى ان اجد الجميع متمتعين بملء الصحة والبركات الى ان تجمعنا اخيرا فى ذلك الوطن الباقى السماوى الذى لا فراق فيه الذى اعددته للذين يحبونك بنعمة ورافة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين   

10- صلاة وقت انتشار الامراض

اللهم الضابط الكل الذى بيده الحياه والموت نعترف امامك بزلاتنا واثامنا ونقر ولا ننكر باننا بعدل نستحق كل تاديب لاسيما التاديب الحاضر التى سرت مشيئتك ان تفتقدنا به ولكننا نتوسل اليك ان تعاملنا برافتك ورحمتك لانك ان عاملتنا بعدلك او بحسب اثامنا فمن يتبرر قدامك اذكر مراحمك وتحنن علينا نحن الاثمة الاشقياء لا تغضب علينا كل الغضب ولا تنسنا كل النسيان ارجع يارب وترأف على عبيدك وانقذنا من الموت وخلصنا من الامراض المنتشرة واحفظنا من الاخطار المحدقة بنا اجعل تاديبك لنا يارب برحمة واشفاق وامنحنا نعمة من لدنك تأتى بنا اليك لنفحص طرقنا واعمالنا ونرجع عن ذنوبنا ونتوب عن معاصينا ونسلك فى احكامك ووصاياك كى نرضى صلاحك انقذنا من الضربات والامراض والاوبئة والموت والدينونة و احفظنا لتمجيد اسمك واملأنا بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة والثقة والاتكال عليك واعطنا ان نعيش باقى ايام حياتنا فى رضاك ليكون لنا نصيب معك فى الحياه الابدية والمجد الخالد برافة ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح امين 


 11- صلاة شكر على رفع الامراض

ايها الاب الكلى الرحمة والجود والكثير الرأفة والغفران الذى لا يعاملنا حسب خطايانا ولا يحاكمنا حسب اثامنا الذى لا يدوم غضبة ولا يحقد الى الابد اللهم نقترب اليك بقلوب منسحقة وارواح متواضعة مقدمين لجلالك كل حمد لجودك الفائق ومحبتك التى لا توصف ونشكرك لانك رفعت تاديبك الذى استحقيناه لكثرة خطايانا من احسانك يارب اننا لم نفن لان مراحمك لاتزول فاعطنا الان قلوبا شكورة وحياة مطيعة ولا تسمح ان ننسى عصا تأديبك واملأنا من خوفك حتى نذكر دائما عنايتك بنا وافتقادك لنا وحول كل شئ لخير نفوسنا ذكرنا دائما بوعودنا ونذورنا التى نطقت بها افواهنا وخطرت على قلوبنا فى اوقات افتقادك وكما انقذتنا من الموت والامراض وابقيتنا فى الحياة اعطنا ان نحيا حياة جديدة تطابق مشيئتك وترضى صلاحك اعطنا ثباتا لا يتزعزع وقت الضيق واملأنا بالثقة بك كى نعيش غير متزعزعين ولا مضطربين فرحنا كالايام التى فيها اذللتنا كالسنين التى راينا فيها شرا ولتكن نعمتك مرافقة لنا على الدوام لتمتلئ افواهنا حمدا والسنتنا ترنما مسبحين مباركين اسمك الى الابد امين

12- صلاة وقت الجوع والغلاء

اللهم الضابط الكل الذى يعول الجميع ويدبر كل حى ينبوع كل الخيرات الذى اعين الكل اياه تترجى ايرزقهم طعامهم فى حينه تفتح يدك فتشبع كل حى رضى نعترف امامك بخطايانا التى بها اغظنا صلاحك ونقر بان يدك الان تؤدبنا لاصلاحنا نتضرع اليك بان تعطينا توبة عن اثامنا لنرجع اليك بكل قلوبنا نقر باننا نسينا مراحمك واسأنا استعمال مواهبك وخيراتك والان يارب تحنن علينا وارحمنا فى هذه الايام الصعبة ايام الضيق والغلاء افتقد برحمتك وعنايتك المساكين والضعفاء ومن لامعين لهم اذكر الايتام والارامل وكل من هم فى ضيقة واعطهم حاجاتهم من اجل رحمتك ارفع عنا احكام غضبك وهب لبلادنا خصبا فى الاراضى ويسرا فى الامور ارفع الغلاء من البلاد وامنحنا ازمنة مثمرة واملأ قلوبنا بهجة وسرورا لا تعاملنا حسب خطايانا بل حسب محبتك الكثيرة ومراحمك الواسعة دبر كل امورنا وفوق ذلك لا تسمح ان تكون نفوسنا مجدبة قاحلة غير مثمرة بل املأها من معرفتك واشبعها من كلمتك واروها بنعمتك لننمو ونتقوى ونثمر اثمار البر والتقوى لازدياد مجد اسمك القدوس برأفة ومحبة مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح الذى له معك ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام الى الابد امين   

13- صلاة شكر لأجل الحصاد

مبارك انت يارب ومستحق الحمد والشكر على جودك وبركاتك فانك اله الجود وابو المراحم ومصدر الخيرات وكل موهبة تامة هى من عندك نشكرك على ما وهبتنا هذه السنة حيث ملأت حقول بلادنا بحصاد غزير فاض لنا من جودك فلتفض قلوبنا حمدا لاسمك وشكرا على مراحمك التى لا نستحقها لقد كللت السنة بجودك واثارك تقطر دسما واعطيتنا بسخاء حسب غنى مجدك فعلمنا ان نتصرف فى امورنا وحياتنا بامانة وصدق فى كل شئ ليتصدق الغنى على المحتاج ويساعد كل منا بقدر استطاعته الذين ليس لهم لاننا من يدك اخذنا ومما لك نعطى وكما اعطيتنا اعطنا ان لا نقبض ايدينا عن اخوتنا الذين يحتاجون الى مساعدتنا ذكرنا دائما بخيراتك حتى لا ننسى عطاياك وزد اتكالنا على عنايتك الابوية واذ ملاتنا بخيراتك الجسدية املأنا كذلك من نعمتك الروحية وهبنا دائما الطعام الروحى الذى تغذى به نفوسنا للحياه الابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام الى الابد امين 

14- صلاة وقت الحرب

ايها الرب القدير رب السماوات والارض المتسلط على الجميع والحاكم بين الشعوب والممالك الذى لك الاض وملؤها وجميع الساكنين فيها نتوسل اليك ان تنقذنا من شرور الحرب التى افتقدتنا بها لاجل معاصينا لا تعاملنا حسب استحقاقنا فاننا نقر باننا اسخطنا جودك مرارا كثيرة بذنوبنا ونسينا مراحمك فاعطنا الان ان نتضع تحت عصا تأديبك واجعل هذا التأديب ان يؤول لخير بلادنا وخير انفسنا هب لنا توبة صحيحة عن معاصينا التى هيجنا بها غضبك وتعطف علينا وعاملنا برفق وشفقة لترتد عنا جميع المصائب والويلات التى تتهددنا واعد الينا بركات السلام والاطمئنان 
انظر يارب الى دموع الحزانى وانين الاسرى وعويل المتألمين وضيقة المتضايقين وترمل النساء واحزان الزوجات والام الامهات وتيتم الاطفال وصراع الشبان وحاجة الفقراء وفاقة الضعفاء واوجاع الجرحى وضعف الشيوخ انظر يارب الى الدماء التى اهرقت على الارض واشفق وارجع عن حمو غضبك واعد كل شئ كما كان امنح اللهم لرجال حكومتنا حكمة وتدبيرا لاتمام كل الوسائط الايلة الى خير بلادنا وهب لها خلاصا وهدوا واجعل كل شئ يعود بشرف وخير على وطننا 
نستودع اليك كل الرجال الذين يدافعون عن بلادنا متوسلين الى عنايتك بان تعضدهم بكل قوة وتحميهم وتنقذهم من كل خطر ارشدهم بحكمتك ودرعهم بقوتك الغير المغلوبة وحافظ عليهم بعنايتك ولتتقدمهم نعمتك وتملأهم ثقة ورجاء بك احمهم فى ساعات القتال وامنحهم النصرة والنجاح استمعنا من السماء وهب لنا الطمأنينة والسلام وكن معنا دائما ليقدم لك كل شعبك الحمد والشكر والمجد من الان والى الابد امين  

15- صلاة شكر لاجل السلام

ياملك السلام وواهب النعم المهدئ عجيج البحار وضجيج الامم مسكن الحروب الى اقصى الارض الذى يكسر القوس ويقطع الرمح ويحرق المركبات بالنار نباركك يارب ونحمدك لانك رفعت عنا غضبك واوقفت عصا تأديبك واعدت لنا نعمة السلام فالان تفيض السنتنا بالشكر وتمتلئ افواهنا بالترنم لاسمك فعلمنا ان نقدر جودك ولا نعود نغيظك بعصياننا بل اعطنا ان نتضع امامك ونطيع اوامرك ونتبع مشيئتك المقدسة وعلمنا جميعا ان نستعمل السلام لمجد اسمك القدوس وانتشار كلمتك وان نعمل لخير بلادنا وخير جميع البشر نتضرع اليك بان تسرع باتمام وعدك بمجئ الزمن المبارك الذى فيه تمتلئ الارض من معرفتك كما تغطى المياه البحر وتملك على جميع الشعوب والممالك وتمدسلطانك من اقصى الارض الى اقصاها وتملأ المسكونة بالسلام وترفع الخصومات وتبطل الحروب فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل لا ترفع امة على امة سيفا ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد 
اقبل تضرعتنا واستمع توسلاتنا واغفر ذنوبنا وباركنا من السماء بكل بركة روحية واحفظنا فى اسمك ونجنا من الشرير بنعمة ورأفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين

16- صلاة من اجل انتشار كلمة الله

ايها الرب القدوس المبارك فى كل مكان يقرب لاسمك بخور وتقدمة طاهرة ومن مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسمك عظيم بين الامم اللهم انك وعدت بان تمد سلطانك فى اقصى الارض وبين كل الامم فاسكب نعمتك على جميع خليقتك وعرف الامم اسمك ولتمتلئ الارض من معرفتك لكى يكشف برك ويعلن اسمك لكل الشعوب اللهم اشفق على الامم التى لاتزال فى الظلمة واشرق عليهم بنور انجيلك حتى يبصر الجميع نورك اسرع بمجئ الوقت الذى فيه ترجع ترجع الامم اليك ويقبلون الى عبادتك ومعرفتك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح ابنك الذى فدانا وخلصنا من الظلمة والهلاك اذكر مراحمك لشعبك اسرائيل ارفع عن عقولهم البرقع الذى يمنعهم من رؤية اتمام مواعيدك لابائهم كما جاء فى كتبك وارهم مجدك واكشف عن افهامهم ليروا حقك 
ارسل روحك وابزغ بنور كلمتك على الامم التى لا تزال فى ظلمة الجهل والعبادة الوثنية حتى الان وانقذهم من الاصنام والفجور والضلال والخرافات ليقبلوا اليك امنح كنيستك كل وسائط التعليم والتبشير والانارة لتمجد اسمك على الارض وليمتد سلطانها فى كل المسكونة ولتجر كلمتك بقوة و ازل من طريقها جميع العراقيل والعثرات يارب ان الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون فنتوسل اليك بان تجذب اليك العمال الذين يليقون لخدمة كلمتك واقم يارب كرامين صالحين امناء لخدمة كرمك باخلاص والهمهم ان يكرسوا ذواتهم لتوزيع معرفة انجيلك واملأهم بروحك ليعملوا لمجد اسمك القدوس قو ايدى الذين يخدمونك ورافقهم بنعمتك ليكرزوا بقوة ونجح عملهم وشجعهم وساعدهم ومدهم بالقوة واسندهم فى اتعابهم واحمهم من الاخطار  واعضدهم ليكونوا الات مباركة فى يدك لارجاع الكثرين اليك من الظلمة الى نورك العجيب اهدم مملكة الظلمة ولاش قوتها قم يالله وليهرب مبغضوك من امام وجهك ازل كل مؤامرة تضاد انتشار كلمتك وازل كل عثرة من طريق مجدك وحول كل الانقلابات التى تحدث بين الممالك لخير وتقدم كنيستك وامتداد ملكوتك ليعلن مجدك فى كل مكان ويراه كل بشر لتصير كل ممالك الارض لك ولمسيحك ليسبحك الجميع ويمجدونك من دور الى دور والى ابد الدهور امين     


17- صلاة لاحتمال التجربة 

خير لى يارب انى تذللت كى اتعلم فرائضك لقد جاءت الساعة التى فيها احنى راسى تحت عصا تاديبك فالتمس الان خنوك ورحمتك وان كان لابد من حلول التجارب فى هذه الحياة فعلمنى يارب ان اقبلها بشكر واحتملها بصبر جميل كى تكون دواء شافيا لى خير لى ان يصيبنى الوف من المصائب بها تنقذنى من قصاصك وغضبك ها انا بين يديك اقطع واضرب وداو كلوم نفسى لكى تشفق على هناك الى الابد كن معى كأب رؤوف ادبنى برحمتك وحنوك وارحمنى ولاتعاقبنى كقاض عادل امنحنى العزاء والصبر ولا تتركنى لئلا تذوب وتفنى نفسى من شدة الحزن والغم انى اعلم يارب ان الام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا فهبنى نعمتك كى ارتضى بكل ما ياتينى من المحن والتجارب والاوصاب والاوجاع كعلامة حسنة لتاديبى وعلمنى ان اخضع لمشيئتك صمت لا افتح فمى لانك انت فعلت فليكن هذا تعزيتى انك ايها الرب هكذا اردت فلتكن مشيئتك ان يد الرب صنعت هذا وهى فعلته فليكن هكذا كما رسمت عنايتك من يقدر ان يمنع يدك او يقول لك ماذا تفعل فقط اعطنى نعمتك وظللنى تحت حمايتك وكفانى 

18- صلاة لزمن الشدة والمحنة

الهى وسيدى اعترف بأنه لايحدث امر الا بعد سماح عنايتك وانى لواثق ان يدك الرؤوفة هى التى تؤدبنى الان بهذه المحنة لالتهلكنى ولا لتعذبنى ولا لتقتص منى وان كنت مستحقا لاكثر من ذلك ولكن لتؤدبنى وتنفعنى وتخلصنى واق واعترف امامك والسماء والارض تشهدان على بانى استحق كل سياط وتأديب من جراء خطاياى ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف حنون لا تحقد الى الدهر واحساناتك كثيرة فتجاوز واصفح عن سيئأتى ومعاصى انظر الى الام ابنك الحبيب على الصليب لاجلى ولا تعاملنى بعدلك وان كانت يدك لتأديبى فالتمس منك ان لاتؤدبنى بغضبك ولا تبكتنى بغيظك بل برحمتك ادبنى بحنو واشفاق ورفق لا تسلمنى لمرام اعدائى فانه خير لى ان تؤدبنى   انت ولا يؤدبنى الناس لانك تعاملنى بشفقة واما غيرك فينتقم منى بقساوة التمس من صلاحك نعمة بها اخضع لكل ما ترسمة يدك وترتبة عنايتك الابوية وليتنى انتهز فرصة تجاريب الحياة ومصائبها لاتعلم الطاعة وانجو من العقاب الابدى املأنى من روحك لتعزيتى فى كل شدة كى استطيع ان اقول عند كثرةهمومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى اعطنى مع التجربة المنفذ حسب وعدك لاستطيع ان احتمل اذكر يارب ان الفاخورى لايترك انيته فى النار حتى تحترق وتفنى ايدنى وشددنى  لاطابق ارادتك فى كل شئ وهبنى نعمتك لابقى مع ابنك على الصليب لاذبح كبرياء نفسى واحيا لك من جديد بسيرة نقية تليق لمجدك امين 

19- صلاة فى وقت موت احد افراد العائلة

ياابانا السماوى الذى بيدك روح كل حى وبأمرك الحياه والموت لقد شاءت ارادتك ان تاخذ من افراد هذه العائلة عضوا محبوبا وليس لنا الا ان نخر ساجدين خاضعين لكل ما ترسمه احكامك ومن يستطيع ان يتذمر على اعمال عنايتك التى لا تدرك انما نطلب تعزيات نعمتك حتى نبارك اسمك فى حال الشدة كما فى حال الرخاء ونشكرك لانك جعلت اوقات احزاننا ومع كثرة خطايانا نقدر ان ننظر اليك كأب حنون ونتكل على رحمتك ونثق بمحبة ابنك الحبيب وتعزيات روحك القدوس عالمين اننا فى دار غربة مترجين الحياة العتيدة الابدية حيث لاحزن ولادموع ولاخطية 
ياله العزاء والرأفة نتوسل الى حنوك الابوى ان تهب عبيدك روح العزاء والصبر وتعزى قلوبهم وتساعدهم ليسلموا امرهم لارادتك وليعلمهم روحك الاقدس ان لا يحزنوا كالباقين الذين لارجاء لهم ليتك تعلمنا باننا سائرون فى الطريق التى سلك فيها جميع ابائنا واننا لابد من ان نموت ونكون كالماء المهراق على الارض حتى نرى باعيننا  بطلان العالم عرفنا قصر زمان غربتنا وامنحنا نعمة لنكون فيها ساهرين كعبيد ينتظرون قدوم سيدهم واحقاؤهم ممنطقة وسرجهم موقدة ليرشدنا روحك القدوس لنسلك امامك بالقداسة والبر كل ايام حياتنا 
نبارك اسمك يالهنا لانك بموت ابنك الحبيب مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ابطلت الموت وكسرت شبكتة وبقيامته اكدت لنا ان الذين يرقدون وهم مؤمنون يقومون ايضا ويحضرون امامك وانت الذى نقلت عبدك فاستراح جسده من اتعاب الدنيا وعادت روحة اليك فى موضع الامن والراحة فليكن سعيدا امامك ولينضم الى جماعة الذين اخترتهم وقبلتهم فى ديارك الى ان يقوم اخيرا بغير فساد الى الحياة الابدية لانك لم تخلقنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس كل مجد واكرام من الان والى الابد امين  

20- صلاة لموت طفل

يالهنا الحنون المتسلط على ارواح الجميع انت الذى جعلت ايامنا اشبارا وعمرنا كلا شئ قدامك وعلمتنا ان حياتنا ماهى الا بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل ان يدك المباركه هى التى تناولت من هذه العائلة ولدها الصغير كملاك طاهر لتضمه بين صفوف الملائكة الاطهرين وانت الذى قلت دعوا الاولاد يأتون الى ولاتمنعوهم لان لمثل هولاء ملكوت السموات نسألك ان تعزى هولاء المحزونين وتعلمهم الخضوع لارادتك وتريهم ان معاملتك غامضة وعنايتك لاتدركها عقولنا القاصرة وان كل ما تعمله عدل ورحمة وحق املأهم بروحك القدوس وعرفهم ان لهم ملاكا فى السماء يقف قدامك كل حين واعنهم على ان يقولوا لتكن مشيئتك انت اعطيت وانت اخذت فليكن اسمك مباركا من الان والى الابد امين




21- صلاة لموت شاب 

ايها المخلص الحبيب الذى يعرف الامنا واختبر احزاننا انت وحدك القادر ان تعين ضعفاتنا وترثى لاوجاعنا اذكر يارب انك بكيت امام قبر لعاذر وقلت لمريم ومرثا انك القيامة والحياة وان من امن بك ولو مات فسيحيا فانجز الان وعدك وعز عبيدك افراد هذه العائلة لاتتركهم حزانى بل ارسل لهم الروح المعزى ليلهمهم الصبر والسلوان فى مصابهم وليلقوا عليك كل رجائهم واتكالهم لاتسكت عن صراخهم بل امسح دموعهم بيديك الكريمتين وذكرنا بزوال الدنيا وقصر ايام حياتنا على الارض كى نشعر بضعفنا ونضع رجاءنا كله فيك ونرفع افكارنا اليك وننظر بعين الايمان الى ما وراء هذه الحياة حيث يجتمع جميع الاحباء بلا فراق ولا دموع ويلتقون امام حضرتك فى ملكوتك ويتحدون معك بلا انفصال الى الابد ارنا بطلان العالم وكيف ان اجسادنا كالعشب ييبس سريعا وكل مجد الانسان كزهر العشب يجف ويسقط ايقظ ارواحنا حتى لا تسكر بخمر وهموم العالم لئلا يفاجئنا ذلك اليوم بغتة ونبه نفوسنا حتى لا نكون متباطئين بل متمثلين بالذين بالايمان والاناه يرثون المواعيد تحنن على عبيدك وباركهم وانر بوجهك عليهم وافض مراحمك على عبدك الذى نقلته اليك واعطه ان يجد رحمة امامك وينال الراحة الموعود بها للمؤمنين الذين تمنحهم نصيبا فى ملكوتك لك المجد مع ابيك الصالح وروحك القدوس الى الابد امين  

22- صلاة لموت اب او ام فى العائلة

يا ابانا السماوى الرحوم ينبوع كل نعمة ومصدر كل عزاء الملجأ الامين فى اوقات التجارب وواهب المعونة فى زمن الاحزان والشدائد نسألك الان ان تقترب منا وتعلمنا ان كل سبلك عدل وحق ورحمة اجذب عواطفنا نحوك حتى ننظر اليك كعوننا وارفع عقولنا من هذا العالم لنتطلع الى ما اعددته للذين يحبونك نستودع اليك هذه العائلة المحزونة التى افتقدتها برحمتك واخذت منها سندها فلاحظها يارب بعنايتك وافتقدها بنعمتك قو ايمانهم ومكن رجاءهم فيك ليعرفوا محبتك التى ظهرت فى مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى ابطل بموته الموت وانار الحياه والخلود انت معزى وملجأ الذين يلتجئون اليك فاعطهم عزاء روحيا ورجاء حيا بالنعمة عز قلب الزوج المحزون ( او الزوجة الحزينة ) واملأ قلوب الابناء من بلسم تعزياتك وارشدهم ليلقوا احمالهم عليك واثقين بأنك عضدهم ومعينهم حول انظارهم الى ما وراء اتعاب هذه الحياه ليروا المكان السماوى والراحة الابدية التى اعددتها للذين يؤمنون كن لهم ابا لان رأفتك اكثر من رأفة الاب على بنية ومحبتك اعظم من محبة الام لاولادها اعلن لهم محبتك وتمم لهم وعدك وصنهم بقوتك وضمهم الى خرافك فى حماك الامين وانقذهم من كل شر واحفظهم لملكوتك غير عاثرين ليعيشوا تحت ملاحظة عنايتك كل ايام حياتهم ممجدين اسمك الى الابد امين

23- صلاة لختام السنة

يارب ما اكثر نعمتك وما اوفر جودك وما اغزر بركاتك اى خجل يشملنى واى خزى يحيق بى يالهى عند تأملى كثرة احسانك كم يجب علي ان اخجل بين يديك واندم امامك لدى مقابلتى جودك بجحودى ونعمتك بخيانتى واحسانك بعصيانى فانك سمحت بان تعبر على هذه السنة المنصرمة بسلام بينما امرت الموت ان يحصد كثرين ممن كانوا لا يزالون فى غضة الشباب كأغراس وازهار زاهية مع انى اعترف بين يديك انى كشجرة يابسة عطلت الارض مدة سنوات عديدة وكزرع غير مثمر لم اكتف بعدم الاثمار بل منعت فروعا كثيرة من ان تنمو وتثمر وكل ذلك وانت تتأنى وتطيل اناتك على وليس فقط لم تسمح بقطع حياتى من ارض الاحياء بل كثيرا ما انعمت على بنعم وافرة وفضلتنى على سواى بخيرات كثيرة واقصيت عنى كل ما من شأنه ان يؤذى حياتى وامرت الامراض ان لا تقترب منى وحفظت صحتى وانلتنى نعما هكذا وسيمة وهبات لا تحصى تؤول الى تقديس النفس ومع كل ذلك لم اقابلها بالشكر والطاعة لك بل اسأت التصرف وعصيت مرارا كثيرة وتعديت على وصاياك ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف لم تعاملنى حسبما استحق فاتوسل اليك الان ان تتجاوز عن سياتى وتعطينى حياة جديدة لاصلاح نفسى وتغيير سيرتى فى المستقبل اخضع حواسى ونفسى وجميع قواى لنعمتك وايدنى بمدد من لدنك لانجاز كل خير واتمام كل مقصد حسن وبمقدار ما كثرت خطاياى فى الماضى اعطنى ان تتفاضل لى نعمتك فى المستقبل لازدياد مجد اسمك القدوس امين  

24- صلاة لرأس السنة

مبارك انت يارب وقدوس فى جميع اعمالك لك وحدك السلطان المطلق على الازمنة والاوقات بأسرها وكل شئ يجرى بحسب امرك قد شاءت ارادتك ان تحفظنا وتدخلنا الى عام جديد نبدأه اليوم بابتهاج من اجل جودك واحسانك ولا اعلم ما يكون من امرى فى الايام المقبلة هل استحق ان احيا فيها ممجدا اسمك ام تكون هذه ختام حياتى على هذه الارض للارتحال الى الابدية انت يارب وحدك تعرف ما هو مزمع ان يحدث لان كل الاشياء مكشوفة وعريانة امامك وكل الامور بيدك اعترف انى مرارا كثيرة استحقيت لعصيانى ان يمحى اسمى من عداد الاحياء ولكن مراحمك كثيرة وجديدة فى كل صباح اذ ارتضيت ان تنعم على بنعمة الوجود مع صفوف الاحياء فأسألك ان تهبنى بان احيا لك حياة جديدة وانت قادر ان تخلق فى كل شئ جديدا لاتجدد فى عقلى وفى ذهنى وفى ارادتى وفى افكارى وفى حواسى ضع نصب عينى الساعة الاخيرة من حياتى التى فيها افارق كل ما فى الدنيا تاركا غربة هذه الارض للدخول الى حياة جديدة ابدية يسكن فيها البر ويهرب منها الحزن والوجع وكيف استطيع ذلك يارب ان لم تحينى هنا اولا بالحياة الروحية التى تؤهلنى للدخول فى ملكوتك بنعمتك فان تركتنى لا اكون الا ارضا يابسة عقيمة لا ينبت فيها سوى الشوك ولكن ان تعاهدتنى وباركتنى وامطرت على بالندى المبارك المنسكب من انهار نعمة روحك القدوس استطعت ان انمو فى النعمة وفى معرفتك واعكف على اصلاح ذاتى وقلع الاشواك والعوائد الرديئة والرذائل المستحوزة على واسعى فى اكتساب كل ما يؤول الى ازدياد مجدك وانت قادر ان تقوينى وتساعدنى وتقينى من كل ضرر يلحق بى نفسا وجسدا وها انا اسلم كل شئ لتدبير عنايتك واؤمن بانك تدبر كل شئ بحسب حكمتك وصلاحك وترعانى دائما كى لا يعوزنى شئ وتبعد عنى كل ما يعيق خلاصى اعضدنى بحمايتك ولا تدع قلبى يضل عنك لئلا ازوغ عن طريق الحياة الابدية 
بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك واقطر دسم نعمتك عليها افتقد بخلاصك كل افراد عائلتى وابناء امتى وكل اهل وطنى ولتكن عيناك علينا جميعا من اول السنة الى اخرها امين

صلوات تقال فى الاجتماعات الروحية
1- طلبة قبل الوعظ

ايها الاب القدوس الكلى الصلاح والجزيل التحنن والكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين اليه ما اكثر رحمتك يارب فبنو البشر فى ظل جناحيك يحتمون يروون من دسم بيتك ومن نهر نعمتك تسقيهم لان عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نورا 
اللهم نأتى اليك معترفين بخطايانا متكلين على رحمتك ومحبتك للبشر نعترف امامك بأن قلوبنا فاسدة وعيوننا اتبعت الباطل واذاننا صغت الى الجهل وافواهنا تكلمت بالكذب وايدينا عملت الغش وارجلنا سعت الى الاثم ونفوسنا واجسادنا وكل ما فينا ممتلئ بالشر نعترف ونقر باننا عصينا وتعدينا على وصاياك ولم نسلك فى طرقك لك يارب البر وحدك اما نحن فلنا خزى الوجوه اذكر يارب اننا تراب فلا تعاملنا بما نستحق ولا تحاكمنا بحسب عدلك بل ارفق واشفق علينا وارحمنا ومن اجل اسمك الذى دعى علينا اصفح عن خطايانا وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا نلتجئ الى حنوك متوسلين ان تغفر ذنوبنا وتطهرنا وتجعلنا مستحقين للاقتراب منك والوقوف امامك انر يارب عقولنا وجدد اذهاننا وطهر ونق عواطفنا بارك اجتماعنا هذا وقدسة واحضر معنا فى الوسط حسب وعدك الصادق واعطنا ان نعبدك بالوقار والهيبة مع فرح القلب ونسمع كلامك بالخشية والاصغاء والفهم اسكب علينا روح النعمة لنقبل كل ما نسمعة بالايمان والطاعة انت مصدر كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة فهب لنا ان نطرح كل نجاسة وكل شر ونقبل بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلص نفوسنا واعطنا ان نكون عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسنا انت تعرف يارب حاجة كل منا فاعطنا كل ما نحتاج اليه بحسب غنى مجدك زدنا من كل نعمه لنمتلئ من معرفة مشيئتك فى كل حكمة وفهم روحى لنسلك كما يحق لك فى كل رضى مثمرين فى كل عمل صالح ونامين فى معرفتك ومتقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجدك لتؤهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين فى النور 
بارك يارب على عبدك الذى سيكلمنا وكن لسانا له واعطه حكمة من عندك ليوزع علينا من غنى مواهبك المدخرة فى كلمتك وهيى قلوبنا واعدها بالنعمة لقبول الكلمة ولاتسمح ان يسقط البذار الصالح على الطريق ولا على ارض محجرة ولابين الشوك بل فى ارض جيدة تأتى باثمار ثلاثين وستين ومئة بحسب النعمة التى تعطيها لكل منا 
لتحل كلمتك المقدسة فينا بغنى ولتملأنا بروح الحكمة حتى لانكون اطفالا مضطربين بكل ريح تعليم بل ننمو نموا كاملا الى ان نكون رجالا كاملين فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين  

2- طلبة اخرى قبل الوعظ

ايها الثالوث الاقدس المبارك الاب والابن والروح القدس الازلى الكائن قبل كل الدهور مسبح انت يارب وممجد اللهم افتح افواهنا لحمد اسمك واعط السنتنا ترنما بجودك قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى مستحق انت يارب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك خلقت كل الاشياء وهى بارادتك كائنة السموات والارض وكل ما فيهما تذيع مجد قوتك وحكمتك وصلاحك لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء بحكمة ولاتزال تحفظها بعنايتك وتسوسها بتدبيرك نسجد لك ايها المحسن ونعترف بأننا نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ونقر بأن كل ما عندنا من المواهب الجسدية والروحية انما نلناه من جودك
نباركك اللهم على محبتك العظمى التى احببتنا بها لانك هكذا احببتنا حتى بذلت ابنك الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية فالمجد للذى اخذ طبيعتنا وتألم من اجلنا ومات لاجل خلاصنا وقام لاجل تبريرنا مستحق ان ياخذ القوة والغنى والحكمة والقدرة والكرامة والمجد والبركة لانه ذبح لاجلنا واشترانا لله بدمة من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وامه وجعلنا لالهنا ملوكا وكهنة 
اللهم قدرنا ان نسبحك بقلوب ملأنة بحمدك ونفوس شاعرة بنعمتك انر قلبنا وازل كل عثرة من طريقنا وزدنا قربا اليك اعطنا ان نذوق حلاوة عبادتك املأنا بالقداسة وابعد عنا اعداء خلاصنا اكتب شريعتك فى قلوبنا وكملنا بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة وانمنا فى النعمة واعدنا لمجد ملكوتك نتضرع اليك ان ترحمنا وتستمع لنا هب لنا ان نصغى لكلمتك باشتياق ونقبلها بفرح ونحفظها فى قلوبنا لكى تحفظنا من كل خطأ علمنا يارب ماذا تريد وفهمنا ارادتك واملأ قلوبنا سرورا بكلمتك ولتكن موضوع فرحنا وبهجتنا كل الايام لنلهج بها نهارا وليلا ولنجعل سيرتنا وتصرفاتنا طبق ما تعلمناه ليحل روحك فينا ويرشدنا لانك وعدتنا بانه يعلمنا كل شئ ويذكرنا بكل ما قلته لنا وليكن لنا مرشدا وهاديا ومفسرا ومعلما ومبكتا ومؤدبا وقائدا لنا الى طريق الحياه الابدية وليقدسنا ويؤهلنا لعبادتك بالروح والحق ويعدنا لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل فى مجد ملكوتك الابدى برافة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين 

  3- طلبة بعد الوعظ

اللهم القدير الضابط الكل الممجد من الجميع  قدوس انت يارب واسمك مسبح من الازل والى الابد نمثل امام عظمتك ونقدم اليك تضرعاتنا فتحنن علينا وانظر الينا برحمتك وتطلع من سماء مجدك واستمع طلباتنا واقبلنا فى عداد الذين يسبحونك وليعضدنا روحك القدوس ويعلمنا كيف نقترب اليك قدرنا على عبادتك بفرح كل ايام حياتنا بدون ارتباك ولاتشتت افكار هب لنا يارب قلبا محبا للقداسة والبر حتى لا نشاكل هذا العالم الشرير ونقدم لك اجسادنا وارواحنا ذبيحة حية مرضية عبادتنا العقلية احفظنا من عبودية الشيطان ودرعنا بالقوة التى بها نقدر ان نجاهد حتى الدم ضد الخطية والجسد والعالم اشرق فى قلوبنا بنور كلمتك واملأنا من كل فهم روحى ولتعمل كلمتك فينا بقوة بروحك القدوس وعلمنا ان نقبلها لا ككلمة اناس بل كما هى بالحقيقة كلمتك الحية القادرة ان تخلص نفوسنا لتكن كما وعدت كنار وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر وتمم لنا وعدك بان كلمتك لاترجع اليك فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما ارسلتها اليه اللهم ايدنا بروحك بالقوة فى الانسان الباطن وليحل المسيح بالايمان فى قلوبنا ولنتأصل ونتأسس فى المحبة حتى نستطيع ان ندرك مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق ونعرف محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة وتزداد محبتنا اكثر فاكثر ونكون امناء الى يوم يسوع المسيح ربنا املأنا من اثمار البر وثبت خوفك فى قلوبنا ولا تسمح بأن ينطفئ ابدا لهيب الايمان الذى اشتعل فى قلوبنا بل زده اضطراما وقوة وانمنا فى المعرفة والرجاء الى ان نراك اخيرا وجها لوجه ونتحول الى صورتك ونتمتع بملء مجدك فى ملكوتك برافة ومحبة واستحقاقات ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان والى الابد امين 

4- طلبة اخرى بعد الوعظ

اللهم القدير الازلى القدوس ناتى اليك يارب معترفين بعدم استحقاقنا للدنو منك ولكن لنا الثقة فى ربنا يسوع المسيح ابنك الحبيب الذى مات لاجل خطايانا وقام لاجل تبريرنا وبه لنا قدوم اليك فاكراما لاستحقاقاته انظر الينا برحمتك لاننا بالطبيعة اشقياء وبالخطايا صورنا وبالاثام ولدنا ميالين للشر منذ صبانا وطالما نقضنا شريعتك واتبعنا شهوات قلوبنا والان ندين انفسنا على ما ارتكبنا من الاثام ونعترف بزلاتنا ونتضرع اليك ان ترحمنا لقد اخطأنا اليك وخالفنا وصاياك واسأنا الى هباتك وتصرفنا بعدم لياقة فى امور كثيرة وقصرنا فى تمجيد اسمك وكنا عديمى الشكر لما وهبتنا وافرطنا فى محبة الدنيا غير ملتفتين الى ما اعددته لنا فى ملكوتك وطالما ارتبكنا واهتممنا بامور كثيرة من جهة الطعام البائد ولم نعمل للطعام الباقى للحياة الابدية وعاملنا الغير بقساوة ونسينا المحبة واللطف والغفران نقر باننا ارتكبنا خطايا كثيرة مما كان يجب ان نستحى منه واغظنا عدلك بعملنا الشر سرا وجهرا سهوا وعمدا لقد كثرت معاصينا وخطايانا تشهد علينا ولا نستحق الا الطرد من امام وجهك ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف كثير الاحسان وطويل الاناه لا تغضب ولا تحقد ولا تسر بموت الخطاه وتحب ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون ومن يقبل اليك لاتخرجة خارجا عندك الرحمة والمغفرة واعددت الخلاص والراحة لجميع الذين يتوبون ويرجعون اليك وبذلت ابنك الوحيد كفارة لخطايا العالم كله فمن اجل دمه الثمين واستحقاقاته الكريمة اصفح عنا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا ولاتذكر تعدياتنا 
اللهم نتوسل اليك ان تمنحنا روحك القوس ليطهرنا من كل دنس ومن كل شر ولينر عيون اذهاننا لنعرف مشيئتك ارنا يارب عظمة محبتك وغنى مجد ميراثك وهب لنا ان نميز الامور المخالفة لارادتك امت اميالنا الرديئة واكبح كل شهوة منحرفة فينا ساعدنا لننكر ذواتنا فى امور كثيرة ونتبع مخلصنا حاملين صليبة بشكر وسرور حاسبين عاره افضل من كل كنوز العالم ثبتنا فيك حتى لا نتزعزع بل لتكن ذراعك الرفيعة سندنا ويمينك الغير المغلوبة قوتنا ورحمتك ملجأنا وكلمتك مرشدنا ونعمتك تعزينا انعم علينا بان نحفظ كلامك ونخبئه فى قلوبنا ونعمل به لنشابه من يبنى بيته على الصخر فلا تؤثر فيه الرياح والعواصف ارشدنا دائما الى الحق وانمنا فى المعرفة وكن لنا هاديا ومرشدا وامنحنا ان نكون امناء الى النهاية لتكون لنا النصرة فى الختام لننال اكليل الحياة الذى وعدت به الذين يصبرون وينتظرون ظهور مجدك برأفة ومحبة ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والعز والسجود الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين 

صلوات تقال فى الكنيسة
مزامير تتلى قبل الذهاب للكنيسة 
مز 122: 1  فرحت بالقائلين لى
مز 27 : 4 ،5  واحدة سالت من الرب واياها ......
مز 65 :4  طوبى للذى تختارة .......
مز 84 : 1 ، 2 ، 4 ، 5 ، 10 -12  ما احلى مساكنك يارب الجنود ........

1- صلاة عند الدخول الى الكنيسة

ما اكرم رحمتك ياالله فبنو البشر فى ظل جناحيك يحتمون يروون من دسم بيتك ومن نهر نعمتك تسقيهم لان عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نورا ( مز 36 : 7 – 9 ) 
ارسل نورك وحقك هما يهدياننى ويأتيان بى الى جبل قدسك والى مساكنك فاتى الى مذبح الله الى الله بهجة فرحى واحمدك يالله الهى ( مز 43 : 3 ، 4 )
اباركك يالهى واسبحك واشكرك على كل نعمك واتوسل اليك ان تملأنى من روحك القدوس لأعبدك بفرح من كل قلبى بالروح والحق اعطنى ان اشترك مع جميع الذين يسبحونك ولتكن مقبولة ذبيحة الشكر التى ارفعها لاسمك العلى لك المجد والسبح ايها الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس امين


2- صلاة تقال قبل قراءة البولس

مبارك انت يارب علمنا فرائضك طريق وصاياك فهمنا فنناجى بعجائبك اشرق بنورك على قلوبنا واظهر حقك امام عيوننا وافتح بصائرنا لنفهم اقوالك ولنستمع بخشوع كل ما نطق به روحك القدوس على فم رسلك الاطهار واطبع كل ما نسمعه على صفحات قلوبنا لا تسمح ان يسقط البذار الروحى على الطريق ولا على ارض محجرة فيجف وييبس ولابين الشوك ولاتسمح بأن هم هذا العالم وغرورة يخنقان الكلمة ويتلفانها بل ضاعف لنا يارب ثمارها لتثمر فينا ثمر الحق والبر امين 


3- صلاة تقال بعد قراءة الكاثوليكون

اللهم العظيم الذى ارسل رسله الاطهار ليكرزوا فى كل العالم وبكرازتهم اسست بيعتك المقدسة فى كل المسكونة نسألك ان تنعم علينا ان نتبع اثارهم ونتشبه بجهادهم ونسلك بحسب تعليمهم بارك يارب كنيستك واحرسها وانمها ومد سلطانها حسب وعدك من اقصى الارض الى اقصاها ليكون الكل رعية واحدة لراع واحد امين

4- صلاة تقال بعد قراءة الابركسيس

لتنمو كلمة الرب وتعتز وتثبت فى بيعة الله المقدسة ولتمتد وتنتشر بقوة فى كل الارض ليعرف الجميع الرب ويأتوا ويسجدوا له وليكونوا ملكا للرب ولمسيحه الى الابد امين


 5- صلاة تقال قبل قراءة الانجيل

الى اين نذهب يارب كلام الحياة الابدية عندك انت الطريق والحق والحياة اشرق بنورك على قلوبنا واكشف عن اعيننا فنرى عجائب من شريعتك ارسل روحك ليرشدنا ويقدسنا ولا تسمح ان تفترق نفوسنا من محبتك ولا ان ينفصل ضميرنا من مفاوضتك ولا يخلو ذكرك من قلوبنا كن مرشدا وهاديا لنا ومر النفس والعقل والفكر والارادة وكل ما فينا ليصغى اليك وحينئذ تكلم يارب فان عبدك يسمع

6- صلاة من اجل سلامة الكنيسة 
تقال بعد اوشية السلامة

اذكر يارب كنيستك الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية التى اقتنيتها بدم ابنك الحبيب بارك شعبك قدس ميراثك احفظ الجميع فى حقك ووحدهم فيك ازل من بيعتك كل هرطقة وكل تعليم يخالف مشيئتك وابعد عنها كل شقاق تطلع دائما من السماء وتعهد هذه الكرمة والغرس الذى غرسته يمينك كن معنا واحينا وانر بوجهك علينا فنخلص ونمجد اسمك امين 


7- صلاة من اجل السلامة 
تقال عند اوشية الصلح

ايها المخلص الحبيب مصدر المحبة وملك السلام انت طلبت من اجلنا ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انت فى الاب والاب فيك فوحد قلوبنا واجعلنا كلنا واحدا فيك اهلنا لان نسلك كما دعوتنا بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناه محتملين بعضنا بعضا فى المحبة مجتهدين ان نحفظ وحدانية الروح برباط السلام وانزع عنا وعن سائر شعبك كل انقسام وشقاق ولا تسمح بما ينزع وحدتنا اعطنا ان يكون لنا فكر واحد وراى واحد بنفس واحدة نطلب يارب من اجل عبيدك الذين خرجوا من بيعتك هذه ان ترجعهم اليها واذكر اتعاب هذه الكنيسة قديما ودماء شهدائهاوانت قادر ان تعيد لها سابق مجدها بارك جميع شعبها واسكب عليهم مواهبك وابعد عنا كل رياء وكل بغضة وكل حسد لنحب بعضنا بعضا من قلب طاهر ونقبل بعضنا بعض بقبلة مقدسة متذكرين ان الله محبة ومن يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله 
8- صلاة عند اوشية الاباء

احفظ لنا يارب حياة ورئاسة ابينا البابا انبا شنودة الثالث وامنحة حياة هادئة مطمئنة وايدة بروحك وكن معه فى رعاية شعبك وكذلك ابائنا المطارنة والاساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة والرهبان وكل الاكليروس وسائر الذين يخدمون اسمك ويفصلون كلمة الحق بالاستقامة كن معهم جميعا وبارك اعمالهم لمجد اسمك القدوس امين 

9- صلاة بعد الاعتراف بالامانة

نباركك يارب ونشكرك من اجل جودك ونتضرع اليك خاصة من اجل الذين سألونا ان نذكرهم فى بيعتك المقدسة (..............) كى تقدسهم وتفيض عليهم بنعمك وتملأهم من روحك هب لهم سلامك وامنحهم خلاصك وافتقدهم برحمتك وعنايتك وانعم علينا كلنا ان نكون شركاء مع جميع قديسيك فى مجدملكوت ابنك الحبيب الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس السجود والمجد الى الابد امين

10- صلاة عند توزيع الاسرار

ما اوفر نعمك يارب التى ادخرتها لخائفيك حيث هيأت هذه المائدة بجودك مائدة الاشتراك فى جسدك ودمك الزكيين وما اوفر البركات التى ينالها من يتناول منها ويتحد بك انى اشتهى يالهى ان اتحد بك واقترب منك وما اغزر النعم التى كنت احوزها لو كنت الان قادرا على الدنو منك ولكن اسألك ياربى ان تعوض عدم استحقاقى لذلك بغفران خطاياى ليتك يالهى تنقى قلبى وتعدة ليكون غرفة طاهرة تليق لعمل الفصح فية ويكون مستحقا بنعمتك لقبول اسرارك المقدسة ان كلمة واحدة منك يارب تشفى نفسى ونظرة حنو ترمق بها عبدك توقدة بنار محبتك وتقربة سريعا اليك ليكون اهلا للاتحاد بك لا تنسنى ولاتحرمنى من شركة الاتحاد بك والثبات فيك والحياة بك ولاجلك لمجد اسمك القدوس امين 

11- صلاة اخرى عند توزيع الاسرار

لقد صلبت عنا يامخلصنا فاصلب يارب الخطية فينا لقد فتح جنبك بالحربة قليجر الينا منه دم الحياة وماء النعمة لقد شربت الخل على الصليب فى اوجاعك من اجلنا فاجعل الخطية مرة ومرذوله امامنا عالج ايها القدوس الامنا واوجاعنا بجراحاتك رأسك الذى مال على الصليب فليرفع رؤوسنا الى العلا يداك اللتان ثقبتا بالمسامير فلتمسكانا من هاوية الشقاء لتكن جراحاتك لشفائنا ودمك لخلاصنا امت ولاش كل ما فينا من اثار الخطية ولنخلع الانسان العتيق ونلبس الجديد المخلوق بحسب البر وقداسة الحق ليتك تقدرنا ان نصلب كل الاهواء والشهوات لنستطيع ان نقول قول الرسول " مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى فما احياه الان فى الجسد فانما احياه فى الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذى احبنى واسلم نفسة لاجلى "

12- صلاة قبل الانصراف

فلنسبح مع الملائكة قائلين المجد لله فى العلا وعلى الارض السلام وفى الناس المسرة نسبحك نباركك ونمجدك ونشكرك لانك انعمت علينا هذا اليوم بنعمة وبركة الحضور فى كنيستك فباركنا بيمينك المقدسة ولتستقر علينا بركة روحك القدوساملأنا من نعمك وانعم علينا بأن يكون لنا شركة معك وازل كل عائق يعوقنا عن حضور كنيستك للارتواء من دسم بيتك وسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل ليملأ قلوبنا وافكارنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا امين


----------



## george_sobhi (17 يونيو 2015)

*باقى كتاب القديس حبيب جرجس*

8- صلاة للمسافر

ايها الاب الحنون المالئ السموات والارض الموجود فى كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان انت يارب الملجأ الامين لكل المتكلين عليك لتكن عيناك على ورافقنى بعنايتك حيثما اذهب اعضدنى بنعمه من لدنك بها تنجينى من التجارب وتحفظنى من الاخطار وفق طريقى وسهل سبيلى وارشدنى فى الطريق التى اسلكها احرسنى من خداعات وتمليقات العالم الغرور وابعد عنى كل عشرة رديئة تغاير ارادتك القدوسة لتكن شهادتك لذتى  وفى ناموسك كل مسرتى وفرائضك ترنيماتى فى بيت غربتى احم واحرس يارب كل افراد عائلتى وارددنى اليهم بكل سلامة ذكرنى بغربتى على هذه الارض لاقضى ايامى فى خوفك واتمم واجباتى بكل امانة اعطنى ان لا احيا لهذا العالم بل احيا لك بنعمتك غريب انا فى الارض فلا تخف عنى وصاياك اعطنى ان لا اهتم بما على الارض بل بما فى السماء ولتكن انعطافاتى واشواقى متوجهة اليك لانال اخيرا الراحة التى اعددتها للذين يحبونك امنحنى ارشادك وهدايتك لى واحفظ روحى وجسدى بلا لوم الى مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام امين

9- صلاة للمتغرب في بلاد بعيدة

ايها الرب القدوس المعتنى بكل احد ، الارض وملؤها لك وانت قد خلقت من دم واحد كل امه من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الارض اتضرع اليك يارب ان تمنحنى حراستك وبركتك لقد سمحت عنايتك بان بان غريبا عن بلادى التى نشأت فيها واسكن هذه البلاد فرافقنى حيثما كنت واينما توجهت وكن معى فى جميع مساعى الموافقة لمراضتك قوم سبلى وعلمنى السلوك بين يديك اضبطني بنعمتك وارشدنى بروحك القدوس واعطني ان أعيش مع اهل هذه المدينة بكل محبة وسلام وان اعمل معهم الخير حسبما لى فرصة انعم على بالحياة الهادئة المقدسة بكل أمانة واستقامة حتى اجد نعمة فى عينيك وفى عيون الشعب الذى اعيش بينه التمس منك ان تبارك جميع شعب هذا البلد وتفتح قلوبهم لمعرفتك وتضئ عليهم بنور كلمتك استودع الى عنايتك جميع افراد عائلتى واقاربى واحبائى ومتى سمحت مشيئتك بعودتى الى وطنى اعطنى ان اجد الجميع متمتعين بملء الصحة والبركات الى ان تجمعنا اخيرا فى ذلك الوطن الباقى السماوى الذى لا فراق فيه الذى اعددته للذين يحبونك بنعمة ورافة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين   

10- صلاة وقت انتشار الامراض

اللهم الضابط الكل الذى بيده الحياه والموت نعترف امامك بزلاتنا واثامنا ونقر ولا ننكر باننا بعدل نستحق كل تاديب لاسيما التاديب الحاضر التى سرت مشيئتك ان تفتقدنا به ولكننا نتوسل اليك ان تعاملنا برافتك ورحمتك لانك ان عاملتنا بعدلك او بحسب اثامنا فمن يتبرر قدامك اذكر مراحمك وتحنن علينا نحن الاثمة الاشقياء لا تغضب علينا كل الغضب ولا تنسنا كل النسيان ارجع يارب وترأف على عبيدك وانقذنا من الموت وخلصنا من الامراض المنتشرة واحفظنا من الاخطار المحدقة بنا اجعل تاديبك لنا يارب برحمة واشفاق وامنحنا نعمة من لدنك تأتى بنا اليك لنفحص طرقنا واعمالنا ونرجع عن ذنوبنا ونتوب عن معاصينا ونسلك فى احكامك ووصاياك كى نرضى صلاحك انقذنا من الضربات والامراض والاوبئة والموت والدينونة و احفظنا لتمجيد اسمك واملأنا بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة والثقة والاتكال عليك واعطنا ان نعيش باقى ايام حياتنا فى رضاك ليكون لنا نصيب معك فى الحياه الابدية والمجد الخالد برافة ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح امين 


 11- صلاة شكر على رفع الامراض

ايها الاب الكلى الرحمة والجود والكثير الرأفة والغفران الذى لا يعاملنا حسب خطايانا ولا يحاكمنا حسب اثامنا الذى لا يدوم غضبة ولا يحقد الى الابد اللهم نقترب اليك بقلوب منسحقة وارواح متواضعة مقدمين لجلالك كل حمد لجودك الفائق ومحبتك التى لا توصف ونشكرك لانك رفعت تاديبك الذى استحقيناه لكثرة خطايانا من احسانك يارب اننا لم نفن لان مراحمك لاتزول فاعطنا الان قلوبا شكورة وحياة مطيعة ولا تسمح ان ننسى عصا تأديبك واملأنا من خوفك حتى نذكر دائما عنايتك بنا وافتقادك لنا وحول كل شئ لخير نفوسنا ذكرنا دائما بوعودنا ونذورنا التى نطقت بها افواهنا وخطرت على قلوبنا فى اوقات افتقادك وكما انقذتنا من الموت والامراض وابقيتنا فى الحياة اعطنا ان نحيا حياة جديدة تطابق مشيئتك وترضى صلاحك اعطنا ثباتا لا يتزعزع وقت الضيق واملأنا بالثقة بك كى نعيش غير متزعزعين ولا مضطربين فرحنا كالايام التى فيها اذللتنا كالسنين التى راينا فيها شرا ولتكن نعمتك مرافقة لنا على الدوام لتمتلئ افواهنا حمدا والسنتنا ترنما مسبحين مباركين اسمك الى الابد امين

12- صلاة وقت الجوع والغلاء

اللهم الضابط الكل الذى يعول الجميع ويدبر كل حى ينبوع كل الخيرات الذى اعين الكل اياه تترجى ايرزقهم طعامهم فى حينه تفتح يدك فتشبع كل حى رضى نعترف امامك بخطايانا التى بها اغظنا صلاحك ونقر بان يدك الان تؤدبنا لاصلاحنا نتضرع اليك بان تعطينا توبة عن اثامنا لنرجع اليك بكل قلوبنا نقر باننا نسينا مراحمك واسأنا استعمال مواهبك وخيراتك والان يارب تحنن علينا وارحمنا فى هذه الايام الصعبة ايام الضيق والغلاء افتقد برحمتك وعنايتك المساكين والضعفاء ومن لامعين لهم اذكر الايتام والارامل وكل من هم فى ضيقة واعطهم حاجاتهم من اجل رحمتك ارفع عنا احكام غضبك وهب لبلادنا خصبا فى الاراضى ويسرا فى الامور ارفع الغلاء من البلاد وامنحنا ازمنة مثمرة واملأ قلوبنا بهجة وسرورا لا تعاملنا حسب خطايانا بل حسب محبتك الكثيرة ومراحمك الواسعة دبر كل امورنا وفوق ذلك لا تسمح ان تكون نفوسنا مجدبة قاحلة غير مثمرة بل املأها من معرفتك واشبعها من كلمتك واروها بنعمتك لننمو ونتقوى ونثمر اثمار البر والتقوى لازدياد مجد اسمك القدوس برأفة ومحبة مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح الذى له معك ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام الى الابد امين   

13- صلاة شكر لأجل الحصاد

مبارك انت يارب ومستحق الحمد والشكر على جودك وبركاتك فانك اله الجود وابو المراحم ومصدر الخيرات وكل موهبة تامة هى من عندك نشكرك على ما وهبتنا هذه السنة حيث ملأت حقول بلادنا بحصاد غزير فاض لنا من جودك فلتفض قلوبنا حمدا لاسمك وشكرا على مراحمك التى لا نستحقها لقد كللت السنة بجودك واثارك تقطر دسما واعطيتنا بسخاء حسب غنى مجدك فعلمنا ان نتصرف فى امورنا وحياتنا بامانة وصدق فى كل شئ ليتصدق الغنى على المحتاج ويساعد كل منا بقدر استطاعته الذين ليس لهم لاننا من يدك اخذنا ومما لك نعطى وكما اعطيتنا اعطنا ان لا نقبض ايدينا عن اخوتنا الذين يحتاجون الى مساعدتنا ذكرنا دائما بخيراتك حتى لا ننسى عطاياك وزد اتكالنا على عنايتك الابوية واذ ملاتنا بخيراتك الجسدية املأنا كذلك من نعمتك الروحية وهبنا دائما الطعام الروحى الذى تغذى به نفوسنا للحياه الابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام الى الابد امين 

14- صلاة وقت الحرب

ايها الرب القدير رب السماوات والارض المتسلط على الجميع والحاكم بين الشعوب والممالك الذى لك الاض وملؤها وجميع الساكنين فيها نتوسل اليك ان تنقذنا من شرور الحرب التى افتقدتنا بها لاجل معاصينا لا تعاملنا حسب استحقاقنا فاننا نقر باننا اسخطنا جودك مرارا كثيرة بذنوبنا ونسينا مراحمك فاعطنا الان ان نتضع تحت عصا تأديبك واجعل هذا التأديب ان يؤول لخير بلادنا وخير انفسنا هب لنا توبة صحيحة عن معاصينا التى هيجنا بها غضبك وتعطف علينا وعاملنا برفق وشفقة لترتد عنا جميع المصائب والويلات التى تتهددنا واعد الينا بركات السلام والاطمئنان 
انظر يارب الى دموع الحزانى وانين الاسرى وعويل المتألمين وضيقة المتضايقين وترمل النساء واحزان الزوجات والام الامهات وتيتم الاطفال وصراع الشبان وحاجة الفقراء وفاقة الضعفاء واوجاع الجرحى وضعف الشيوخ انظر يارب الى الدماء التى اهرقت على الارض واشفق وارجع عن حمو غضبك واعد كل شئ كما كان امنح اللهم لرجال حكومتنا حكمة وتدبيرا لاتمام كل الوسائط الايلة الى خير بلادنا وهب لها خلاصا وهدوا واجعل كل شئ يعود بشرف وخير على وطننا 
نستودع اليك كل الرجال الذين يدافعون عن بلادنا متوسلين الى عنايتك بان تعضدهم بكل قوة وتحميهم وتنقذهم من كل خطر ارشدهم بحكمتك ودرعهم بقوتك الغير المغلوبة وحافظ عليهم بعنايتك ولتتقدمهم نعمتك وتملأهم ثقة ورجاء بك احمهم فى ساعات القتال وامنحهم النصرة والنجاح استمعنا من السماء وهب لنا الطمأنينة والسلام وكن معنا دائما ليقدم لك كل شعبك الحمد والشكر والمجد من الان والى الابد امين  

15- صلاة شكر لاجل السلام

ياملك السلام وواهب النعم المهدئ عجيج البحار وضجيج الامم مسكن الحروب الى اقصى الارض الذى يكسر القوس ويقطع الرمح ويحرق المركبات بالنار نباركك يارب ونحمدك لانك رفعت عنا غضبك واوقفت عصا تأديبك واعدت لنا نعمة السلام فالان تفيض السنتنا بالشكر وتمتلئ افواهنا بالترنم لاسمك فعلمنا ان نقدر جودك ولا نعود نغيظك بعصياننا بل اعطنا ان نتضع امامك ونطيع اوامرك ونتبع مشيئتك المقدسة وعلمنا جميعا ان نستعمل السلام لمجد اسمك القدوس وانتشار كلمتك وان نعمل لخير بلادنا وخير جميع البشر نتضرع اليك بان تسرع باتمام وعدك بمجئ الزمن المبارك الذى فيه تمتلئ الارض من معرفتك كما تغطى المياه البحر وتملك على جميع الشعوب والممالك وتمدسلطانك من اقصى الارض الى اقصاها وتملأ المسكونة بالسلام وترفع الخصومات وتبطل الحروب فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل لا ترفع امة على امة سيفا ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد 
اقبل تضرعتنا واستمع توسلاتنا واغفر ذنوبنا وباركنا من السماء بكل بركة روحية واحفظنا فى اسمك ونجنا من الشرير بنعمة ورأفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح امين

16- صلاة من اجل انتشار كلمة الله

ايها الرب القدوس المبارك فى كل مكان يقرب لاسمك بخور وتقدمة طاهرة ومن مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسمك عظيم بين الامم اللهم انك وعدت بان تمد سلطانك فى اقصى الارض وبين كل الامم فاسكب نعمتك على جميع خليقتك وعرف الامم اسمك ولتمتلئ الارض من معرفتك لكى يكشف برك ويعلن اسمك لكل الشعوب اللهم اشفق على الامم التى لاتزال فى الظلمة واشرق عليهم بنور انجيلك حتى يبصر الجميع نورك اسرع بمجئ الوقت الذى فيه ترجع ترجع الامم اليك ويقبلون الى عبادتك ومعرفتك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح ابنك الذى فدانا وخلصنا من الظلمة والهلاك اذكر مراحمك لشعبك اسرائيل ارفع عن عقولهم البرقع الذى يمنعهم من رؤية اتمام مواعيدك لابائهم كما جاء فى كتبك وارهم مجدك واكشف عن افهامهم ليروا حقك 
ارسل روحك وابزغ بنور كلمتك على الامم التى لا تزال فى ظلمة الجهل والعبادة الوثنية حتى الان وانقذهم من الاصنام والفجور والضلال والخرافات ليقبلوا اليك امنح كنيستك كل وسائط التعليم والتبشير والانارة لتمجد اسمك على الارض وليمتد سلطانها فى كل المسكونة ولتجر كلمتك بقوة و ازل من طريقها جميع العراقيل والعثرات يارب ان الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون فنتوسل اليك بان تجذب اليك العمال الذين يليقون لخدمة كلمتك واقم يارب كرامين صالحين امناء لخدمة كرمك باخلاص والهمهم ان يكرسوا ذواتهم لتوزيع معرفة انجيلك واملأهم بروحك ليعملوا لمجد اسمك القدوس قو ايدى الذين يخدمونك ورافقهم بنعمتك ليكرزوا بقوة ونجح عملهم وشجعهم وساعدهم ومدهم بالقوة واسندهم فى اتعابهم واحمهم من الاخطار  واعضدهم ليكونوا الات مباركة فى يدك لارجاع الكثرين اليك من الظلمة الى نورك العجيب اهدم مملكة الظلمة ولاش قوتها قم يالله وليهرب مبغضوك من امام وجهك ازل كل مؤامرة تضاد انتشار كلمتك وازل كل عثرة من طريق مجدك وحول كل الانقلابات التى تحدث بين الممالك لخير وتقدم كنيستك وامتداد ملكوتك ليعلن مجدك فى كل مكان ويراه كل بشر لتصير كل ممالك الارض لك ولمسيحك ليسبحك الجميع ويمجدونك من دور الى دور والى ابد الدهور امين     


17- صلاة لاحتمال التجربة 

خير لى يارب انى تذللت كى اتعلم فرائضك لقد جاءت الساعة التى فيها احنى راسى تحت عصا تاديبك فالتمس الان خنوك ورحمتك وان كان لابد من حلول التجارب فى هذه الحياة فعلمنى يارب ان اقبلها بشكر واحتملها بصبر جميل كى تكون دواء شافيا لى خير لى ان يصيبنى الوف من المصائب بها تنقذنى من قصاصك وغضبك ها انا بين يديك اقطع واضرب وداو كلوم نفسى لكى تشفق على هناك الى الابد كن معى كأب رؤوف ادبنى برحمتك وحنوك وارحمنى ولاتعاقبنى كقاض عادل امنحنى العزاء والصبر ولا تتركنى لئلا تذوب وتفنى نفسى من شدة الحزن والغم انى اعلم يارب ان الام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا فهبنى نعمتك كى ارتضى بكل ما ياتينى من المحن والتجارب والاوصاب والاوجاع كعلامة حسنة لتاديبى وعلمنى ان اخضع لمشيئتك صمت لا افتح فمى لانك انت فعلت فليكن هذا تعزيتى انك ايها الرب هكذا اردت فلتكن مشيئتك ان يد الرب صنعت هذا وهى فعلته فليكن هكذا كما رسمت عنايتك من يقدر ان يمنع يدك او يقول لك ماذا تفعل فقط اعطنى نعمتك وظللنى تحت حمايتك وكفانى 

18- صلاة لزمن الشدة والمحنة

الهى وسيدى اعترف بأنه لايحدث امر الا بعد سماح عنايتك وانى لواثق ان يدك الرؤوفة هى التى تؤدبنى الان بهذه المحنة لالتهلكنى ولا لتعذبنى ولا لتقتص منى وان كنت مستحقا لاكثر من ذلك ولكن لتؤدبنى وتنفعنى وتخلصنى واق واعترف امامك والسماء والارض تشهدان على بانى استحق كل سياط وتأديب من جراء خطاياى ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف حنون لا تحقد الى الدهر واحساناتك كثيرة فتجاوز واصفح عن سيئأتى ومعاصى انظر الى الام ابنك الحبيب على الصليب لاجلى ولا تعاملنى بعدلك وان كانت يدك لتأديبى فالتمس منك ان لاتؤدبنى بغضبك ولا تبكتنى بغيظك بل برحمتك ادبنى بحنو واشفاق ورفق لا تسلمنى لمرام اعدائى فانه خير لى ان تؤدبنى   انت ولا يؤدبنى الناس لانك تعاملنى بشفقة واما غيرك فينتقم منى بقساوة التمس من صلاحك نعمة بها اخضع لكل ما ترسمة يدك وترتبة عنايتك الابوية وليتنى انتهز فرصة تجاريب الحياة ومصائبها لاتعلم الطاعة وانجو من العقاب الابدى املأنى من روحك لتعزيتى فى كل شدة كى استطيع ان اقول عند كثرةهمومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى اعطنى مع التجربة المنفذ حسب وعدك لاستطيع ان احتمل اذكر يارب ان الفاخورى لايترك انيته فى النار حتى تحترق وتفنى ايدنى وشددنى  لاطابق ارادتك فى كل شئ وهبنى نعمتك لابقى مع ابنك على الصليب لاذبح كبرياء نفسى واحيا لك من جديد بسيرة نقية تليق لمجدك امين 

19- صلاة فى وقت موت احد افراد العائلة

ياابانا السماوى الذى بيدك روح كل حى وبأمرك الحياه والموت لقد شاءت ارادتك ان تاخذ من افراد هذه العائلة عضوا محبوبا وليس لنا الا ان نخر ساجدين خاضعين لكل ما ترسمه احكامك ومن يستطيع ان يتذمر على اعمال عنايتك التى لا تدرك انما نطلب تعزيات نعمتك حتى نبارك اسمك فى حال الشدة كما فى حال الرخاء ونشكرك لانك جعلت اوقات احزاننا ومع كثرة خطايانا نقدر ان ننظر اليك كأب حنون ونتكل على رحمتك ونثق بمحبة ابنك الحبيب وتعزيات روحك القدوس عالمين اننا فى دار غربة مترجين الحياة العتيدة الابدية حيث لاحزن ولادموع ولاخطية 
ياله العزاء والرأفة نتوسل الى حنوك الابوى ان تهب عبيدك روح العزاء والصبر وتعزى قلوبهم وتساعدهم ليسلموا امرهم لارادتك وليعلمهم روحك الاقدس ان لا يحزنوا كالباقين الذين لارجاء لهم ليتك تعلمنا باننا سائرون فى الطريق التى سلك فيها جميع ابائنا واننا لابد من ان نموت ونكون كالماء المهراق على الارض حتى نرى باعيننا  بطلان العالم عرفنا قصر زمان غربتنا وامنحنا نعمة لنكون فيها ساهرين كعبيد ينتظرون قدوم سيدهم واحقاؤهم ممنطقة وسرجهم موقدة ليرشدنا روحك القدوس لنسلك امامك بالقداسة والبر كل ايام حياتنا 
نبارك اسمك يالهنا لانك بموت ابنك الحبيب مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ابطلت الموت وكسرت شبكتة وبقيامته اكدت لنا ان الذين يرقدون وهم مؤمنون يقومون ايضا ويحضرون امامك وانت الذى نقلت عبدك فاستراح جسده من اتعاب الدنيا وعادت روحة اليك فى موضع الامن والراحة فليكن سعيدا امامك ولينضم الى جماعة الذين اخترتهم وقبلتهم فى ديارك الى ان يقوم اخيرا بغير فساد الى الحياة الابدية لانك لم تخلقنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس كل مجد واكرام من الان والى الابد امين  

20- صلاة لموت طفل

يالهنا الحنون المتسلط على ارواح الجميع انت الذى جعلت ايامنا اشبارا وعمرنا كلا شئ قدامك وعلمتنا ان حياتنا ماهى الا بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل ان يدك المباركه هى التى تناولت من هذه العائلة ولدها الصغير كملاك طاهر لتضمه بين صفوف الملائكة الاطهرين وانت الذى قلت دعوا الاولاد يأتون الى ولاتمنعوهم لان لمثل هولاء ملكوت السموات نسألك ان تعزى هولاء المحزونين وتعلمهم الخضوع لارادتك وتريهم ان معاملتك غامضة وعنايتك لاتدركها عقولنا القاصرة وان كل ما تعمله عدل ورحمة وحق املأهم بروحك القدوس وعرفهم ان لهم ملاكا فى السماء يقف قدامك كل حين واعنهم على ان يقولوا لتكن مشيئتك انت اعطيت وانت اخذت فليكن اسمك مباركا من الان والى الابد امين




21- صلاة لموت شاب 

ايها المخلص الحبيب الذى يعرف الامنا واختبر احزاننا انت وحدك القادر ان تعين ضعفاتنا وترثى لاوجاعنا اذكر يارب انك بكيت امام قبر لعاذر وقلت لمريم ومرثا انك القيامة والحياة وان من امن بك ولو مات فسيحيا فانجز الان وعدك وعز عبيدك افراد هذه العائلة لاتتركهم حزانى بل ارسل لهم الروح المعزى ليلهمهم الصبر والسلوان فى مصابهم وليلقوا عليك كل رجائهم واتكالهم لاتسكت عن صراخهم بل امسح دموعهم بيديك الكريمتين وذكرنا بزوال الدنيا وقصر ايام حياتنا على الارض كى نشعر بضعفنا ونضع رجاءنا كله فيك ونرفع افكارنا اليك وننظر بعين الايمان الى ما وراء هذه الحياة حيث يجتمع جميع الاحباء بلا فراق ولا دموع ويلتقون امام حضرتك فى ملكوتك ويتحدون معك بلا انفصال الى الابد ارنا بطلان العالم وكيف ان اجسادنا كالعشب ييبس سريعا وكل مجد الانسان كزهر العشب يجف ويسقط ايقظ ارواحنا حتى لا تسكر بخمر وهموم العالم لئلا يفاجئنا ذلك اليوم بغتة ونبه نفوسنا حتى لا نكون متباطئين بل متمثلين بالذين بالايمان والاناه يرثون المواعيد تحنن على عبيدك وباركهم وانر بوجهك عليهم وافض مراحمك على عبدك الذى نقلته اليك واعطه ان يجد رحمة امامك وينال الراحة الموعود بها للمؤمنين الذين تمنحهم نصيبا فى ملكوتك لك المجد مع ابيك الصالح وروحك القدوس الى الابد امين  

22- صلاة لموت اب او ام فى العائلة

يا ابانا السماوى الرحوم ينبوع كل نعمة ومصدر كل عزاء الملجأ الامين فى اوقات التجارب وواهب المعونة فى زمن الاحزان والشدائد نسألك الان ان تقترب منا وتعلمنا ان كل سبلك عدل وحق ورحمة اجذب عواطفنا نحوك حتى ننظر اليك كعوننا وارفع عقولنا من هذا العالم لنتطلع الى ما اعددته للذين يحبونك نستودع اليك هذه العائلة المحزونة التى افتقدتها برحمتك واخذت منها سندها فلاحظها يارب بعنايتك وافتقدها بنعمتك قو ايمانهم ومكن رجاءهم فيك ليعرفوا محبتك التى ظهرت فى مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى ابطل بموته الموت وانار الحياه والخلود انت معزى وملجأ الذين يلتجئون اليك فاعطهم عزاء روحيا ورجاء حيا بالنعمة عز قلب الزوج المحزون ( او الزوجة الحزينة ) واملأ قلوب الابناء من بلسم تعزياتك وارشدهم ليلقوا احمالهم عليك واثقين بأنك عضدهم ومعينهم حول انظارهم الى ما وراء اتعاب هذه الحياه ليروا المكان السماوى والراحة الابدية التى اعددتها للذين يؤمنون كن لهم ابا لان رأفتك اكثر من رأفة الاب على بنية ومحبتك اعظم من محبة الام لاولادها اعلن لهم محبتك وتمم لهم وعدك وصنهم بقوتك وضمهم الى خرافك فى حماك الامين وانقذهم من كل شر واحفظهم لملكوتك غير عاثرين ليعيشوا تحت ملاحظة عنايتك كل ايام حياتهم ممجدين اسمك الى الابد امين

23- صلاة لختام السنة

يارب ما اكثر نعمتك وما اوفر جودك وما اغزر بركاتك اى خجل يشملنى واى خزى يحيق بى يالهى عند تأملى كثرة احسانك كم يجب علي ان اخجل بين يديك واندم امامك لدى مقابلتى جودك بجحودى ونعمتك بخيانتى واحسانك بعصيانى فانك سمحت بان تعبر على هذه السنة المنصرمة بسلام بينما امرت الموت ان يحصد كثرين ممن كانوا لا يزالون فى غضة الشباب كأغراس وازهار زاهية مع انى اعترف بين يديك انى كشجرة يابسة عطلت الارض مدة سنوات عديدة وكزرع غير مثمر لم اكتف بعدم الاثمار بل منعت فروعا كثيرة من ان تنمو وتثمر وكل ذلك وانت تتأنى وتطيل اناتك على وليس فقط لم تسمح بقطع حياتى من ارض الاحياء بل كثيرا ما انعمت على بنعم وافرة وفضلتنى على سواى بخيرات كثيرة واقصيت عنى كل ما من شأنه ان يؤذى حياتى وامرت الامراض ان لا تقترب منى وحفظت صحتى وانلتنى نعما هكذا وسيمة وهبات لا تحصى تؤول الى تقديس النفس ومع كل ذلك لم اقابلها بالشكر والطاعة لك بل اسأت التصرف وعصيت مرارا كثيرة وتعديت على وصاياك ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف لم تعاملنى حسبما استحق فاتوسل اليك الان ان تتجاوز عن سياتى وتعطينى حياة جديدة لاصلاح نفسى وتغيير سيرتى فى المستقبل اخضع حواسى ونفسى وجميع قواى لنعمتك وايدنى بمدد من لدنك لانجاز كل خير واتمام كل مقصد حسن وبمقدار ما كثرت خطاياى فى الماضى اعطنى ان تتفاضل لى نعمتك فى المستقبل لازدياد مجد اسمك القدوس امين  

24- صلاة لرأس السنة

مبارك انت يارب وقدوس فى جميع اعمالك لك وحدك السلطان المطلق على الازمنة والاوقات بأسرها وكل شئ يجرى بحسب امرك قد شاءت ارادتك ان تحفظنا وتدخلنا الى عام جديد نبدأه اليوم بابتهاج من اجل جودك واحسانك ولا اعلم ما يكون من امرى فى الايام المقبلة هل استحق ان احيا فيها ممجدا اسمك ام تكون هذه ختام حياتى على هذه الارض للارتحال الى الابدية انت يارب وحدك تعرف ما هو مزمع ان يحدث لان كل الاشياء مكشوفة وعريانة امامك وكل الامور بيدك اعترف انى مرارا كثيرة استحقيت لعصيانى ان يمحى اسمى من عداد الاحياء ولكن مراحمك كثيرة وجديدة فى كل صباح اذ ارتضيت ان تنعم على بنعمة الوجود مع صفوف الاحياء فأسألك ان تهبنى بان احيا لك حياة جديدة وانت قادر ان تخلق فى كل شئ جديدا لاتجدد فى عقلى وفى ذهنى وفى ارادتى وفى افكارى وفى حواسى ضع نصب عينى الساعة الاخيرة من حياتى التى فيها افارق كل ما فى الدنيا تاركا غربة هذه الارض للدخول الى حياة جديدة ابدية يسكن فيها البر ويهرب منها الحزن والوجع وكيف استطيع ذلك يارب ان لم تحينى هنا اولا بالحياة الروحية التى تؤهلنى للدخول فى ملكوتك بنعمتك فان تركتنى لا اكون الا ارضا يابسة عقيمة لا ينبت فيها سوى الشوك ولكن ان تعاهدتنى وباركتنى وامطرت على بالندى المبارك المنسكب من انهار نعمة روحك القدوس استطعت ان انمو فى النعمة وفى معرفتك واعكف على اصلاح ذاتى وقلع الاشواك والعوائد الرديئة والرذائل المستحوزة على واسعى فى اكتساب كل ما يؤول الى ازدياد مجدك وانت قادر ان تقوينى وتساعدنى وتقينى من كل ضرر يلحق بى نفسا وجسدا وها انا اسلم كل شئ لتدبير عنايتك واؤمن بانك تدبر كل شئ بحسب حكمتك وصلاحك وترعانى دائما كى لا يعوزنى شئ وتبعد عنى كل ما يعيق خلاصى اعضدنى بحمايتك ولا تدع قلبى يضل عنك لئلا ازوغ عن طريق الحياة الابدية 
بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك واقطر دسم نعمتك عليها افتقد بخلاصك كل افراد عائلتى وابناء امتى وكل اهل وطنى ولتكن عيناك علينا جميعا من اول السنة الى اخرها امين

صلوات تقال فى الاجتماعات الروحية
1- طلبة قبل الوعظ

ايها الاب القدوس الكلى الصلاح والجزيل التحنن والكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين اليه ما اكثر رحمتك يارب فبنو البشر فى ظل جناحيك يحتمون يروون من دسم بيتك ومن نهر نعمتك تسقيهم لان عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نورا 
اللهم نأتى اليك معترفين بخطايانا متكلين على رحمتك ومحبتك للبشر نعترف امامك بأن قلوبنا فاسدة وعيوننا اتبعت الباطل واذاننا صغت الى الجهل وافواهنا تكلمت بالكذب وايدينا عملت الغش وارجلنا سعت الى الاثم ونفوسنا واجسادنا وكل ما فينا ممتلئ بالشر نعترف ونقر باننا عصينا وتعدينا على وصاياك ولم نسلك فى طرقك لك يارب البر وحدك اما نحن فلنا خزى الوجوه اذكر يارب اننا تراب فلا تعاملنا بما نستحق ولا تحاكمنا بحسب عدلك بل ارفق واشفق علينا وارحمنا ومن اجل اسمك الذى دعى علينا اصفح عن خطايانا وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا نلتجئ الى حنوك متوسلين ان تغفر ذنوبنا وتطهرنا وتجعلنا مستحقين للاقتراب منك والوقوف امامك انر يارب عقولنا وجدد اذهاننا وطهر ونق عواطفنا بارك اجتماعنا هذا وقدسة واحضر معنا فى الوسط حسب وعدك الصادق واعطنا ان نعبدك بالوقار والهيبة مع فرح القلب ونسمع كلامك بالخشية والاصغاء والفهم اسكب علينا روح النعمة لنقبل كل ما نسمعة بالايمان والطاعة انت مصدر كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة فهب لنا ان نطرح كل نجاسة وكل شر ونقبل بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلص نفوسنا واعطنا ان نكون عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسنا انت تعرف يارب حاجة كل منا فاعطنا كل ما نحتاج اليه بحسب غنى مجدك زدنا من كل نعمه لنمتلئ من معرفة مشيئتك فى كل حكمة وفهم روحى لنسلك كما يحق لك فى كل رضى مثمرين فى كل عمل صالح ونامين فى معرفتك ومتقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجدك لتؤهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين فى النور 
بارك يارب على عبدك الذى سيكلمنا وكن لسانا له واعطه حكمة من عندك ليوزع علينا من غنى مواهبك المدخرة فى كلمتك وهيى قلوبنا واعدها بالنعمة لقبول الكلمة ولاتسمح ان يسقط البذار الصالح على الطريق ولا على ارض محجرة ولابين الشوك بل فى ارض جيدة تأتى باثمار ثلاثين وستين ومئة بحسب النعمة التى تعطيها لكل منا 
لتحل كلمتك المقدسة فينا بغنى ولتملأنا بروح الحكمة حتى لانكون اطفالا مضطربين بكل ريح تعليم بل ننمو نموا كاملا الى ان نكون رجالا كاملين فى المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين  

2- طلبة اخرى قبل الوعظ

ايها الثالوث الاقدس المبارك الاب والابن والروح القدس الازلى الكائن قبل كل الدهور مسبح انت يارب وممجد اللهم افتح افواهنا لحمد اسمك واعط السنتنا ترنما بجودك قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى مستحق انت يارب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك خلقت كل الاشياء وهى بارادتك كائنة السموات والارض وكل ما فيهما تذيع مجد قوتك وحكمتك وصلاحك لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء بحكمة ولاتزال تحفظها بعنايتك وتسوسها بتدبيرك نسجد لك ايها المحسن ونعترف بأننا نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ونقر بأن كل ما عندنا من المواهب الجسدية والروحية انما نلناه من جودك
نباركك اللهم على محبتك العظمى التى احببتنا بها لانك هكذا احببتنا حتى بذلت ابنك الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية فالمجد للذى اخذ طبيعتنا وتألم من اجلنا ومات لاجل خلاصنا وقام لاجل تبريرنا مستحق ان ياخذ القوة والغنى والحكمة والقدرة والكرامة والمجد والبركة لانه ذبح لاجلنا واشترانا لله بدمة من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وامه وجعلنا لالهنا ملوكا وكهنة 
اللهم قدرنا ان نسبحك بقلوب ملأنة بحمدك ونفوس شاعرة بنعمتك انر قلبنا وازل كل عثرة من طريقنا وزدنا قربا اليك اعطنا ان نذوق حلاوة عبادتك املأنا بالقداسة وابعد عنا اعداء خلاصنا اكتب شريعتك فى قلوبنا وكملنا بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة وانمنا فى النعمة واعدنا لمجد ملكوتك نتضرع اليك ان ترحمنا وتستمع لنا هب لنا ان نصغى لكلمتك باشتياق ونقبلها بفرح ونحفظها فى قلوبنا لكى تحفظنا من كل خطأ علمنا يارب ماذا تريد وفهمنا ارادتك واملأ قلوبنا سرورا بكلمتك ولتكن موضوع فرحنا وبهجتنا كل الايام لنلهج بها نهارا وليلا ولنجعل سيرتنا وتصرفاتنا طبق ما تعلمناه ليحل روحك فينا ويرشدنا لانك وعدتنا بانه يعلمنا كل شئ ويذكرنا بكل ما قلته لنا وليكن لنا مرشدا وهاديا ومفسرا ومعلما ومبكتا ومؤدبا وقائدا لنا الى طريق الحياه الابدية وليقدسنا ويؤهلنا لعبادتك بالروح والحق ويعدنا لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل فى مجد ملكوتك الابدى برافة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين 

  3- طلبة بعد الوعظ

اللهم القدير الضابط الكل الممجد من الجميع  قدوس انت يارب واسمك مسبح من الازل والى الابد نمثل امام عظمتك ونقدم اليك تضرعاتنا فتحنن علينا وانظر الينا برحمتك وتطلع من سماء مجدك واستمع طلباتنا واقبلنا فى عداد الذين يسبحونك وليعضدنا روحك القدوس ويعلمنا كيف نقترب اليك قدرنا على عبادتك بفرح كل ايام حياتنا بدون ارتباك ولاتشتت افكار هب لنا يارب قلبا محبا للقداسة والبر حتى لا نشاكل هذا العالم الشرير ونقدم لك اجسادنا وارواحنا ذبيحة حية مرضية عبادتنا العقلية احفظنا من عبودية الشيطان ودرعنا بالقوة التى بها نقدر ان نجاهد حتى الدم ضد الخطية والجسد والعالم اشرق فى قلوبنا بنور كلمتك واملأنا من كل فهم روحى ولتعمل كلمتك فينا بقوة بروحك القدوس وعلمنا ان نقبلها لا ككلمة اناس بل كما هى بالحقيقة كلمتك الحية القادرة ان تخلص نفوسنا لتكن كما وعدت كنار وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر وتمم لنا وعدك بان كلمتك لاترجع اليك فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما ارسلتها اليه اللهم ايدنا بروحك بالقوة فى الانسان الباطن وليحل المسيح بالايمان فى قلوبنا ولنتأصل ونتأسس فى المحبة حتى نستطيع ان ندرك مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق ونعرف محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة وتزداد محبتنا اكثر فاكثر ونكون امناء الى يوم يسوع المسيح ربنا املأنا من اثمار البر وثبت خوفك فى قلوبنا ولا تسمح بأن ينطفئ ابدا لهيب الايمان الذى اشتعل فى قلوبنا بل زده اضطراما وقوة وانمنا فى المعرفة والرجاء الى ان نراك اخيرا وجها لوجه ونتحول الى صورتك ونتمتع بملء مجدك فى ملكوتك برافة ومحبة واستحقاقات ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والسجود الان والى الابد امين 

4- طلبة اخرى بعد الوعظ

اللهم القدير الازلى القدوس ناتى اليك يارب معترفين بعدم استحقاقنا للدنو منك ولكن لنا الثقة فى ربنا يسوع المسيح ابنك الحبيب الذى مات لاجل خطايانا وقام لاجل تبريرنا وبه لنا قدوم اليك فاكراما لاستحقاقاته انظر الينا برحمتك لاننا بالطبيعة اشقياء وبالخطايا صورنا وبالاثام ولدنا ميالين للشر منذ صبانا وطالما نقضنا شريعتك واتبعنا شهوات قلوبنا والان ندين انفسنا على ما ارتكبنا من الاثام ونعترف بزلاتنا ونتضرع اليك ان ترحمنا لقد اخطأنا اليك وخالفنا وصاياك واسأنا الى هباتك وتصرفنا بعدم لياقة فى امور كثيرة وقصرنا فى تمجيد اسمك وكنا عديمى الشكر لما وهبتنا وافرطنا فى محبة الدنيا غير ملتفتين الى ما اعددته لنا فى ملكوتك وطالما ارتبكنا واهتممنا بامور كثيرة من جهة الطعام البائد ولم نعمل للطعام الباقى للحياة الابدية وعاملنا الغير بقساوة ونسينا المحبة واللطف والغفران نقر باننا ارتكبنا خطايا كثيرة مما كان يجب ان نستحى منه واغظنا عدلك بعملنا الشر سرا وجهرا سهوا وعمدا لقد كثرت معاصينا وخطايانا تشهد علينا ولا نستحق الا الطرد من امام وجهك ولكنك اله رحوم رؤوف كثير الاحسان وطويل الاناه لا تغضب ولا تحقد ولا تسر بموت الخطاه وتحب ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون ومن يقبل اليك لاتخرجة خارجا عندك الرحمة والمغفرة واعددت الخلاص والراحة لجميع الذين يتوبون ويرجعون اليك وبذلت ابنك الوحيد كفارة لخطايا العالم كله فمن اجل دمه الثمين واستحقاقاته الكريمة اصفح عنا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا ولاتذكر تعدياتنا 
اللهم نتوسل اليك ان تمنحنا روحك القوس ليطهرنا من كل دنس ومن كل شر ولينر عيون اذهاننا لنعرف مشيئتك ارنا يارب عظمة محبتك وغنى مجد ميراثك وهب لنا ان نميز الامور المخالفة لارادتك امت اميالنا الرديئة واكبح كل شهوة منحرفة فينا ساعدنا لننكر ذواتنا فى امور كثيرة ونتبع مخلصنا حاملين صليبة بشكر وسرور حاسبين عاره افضل من كل كنوز العالم ثبتنا فيك حتى لا نتزعزع بل لتكن ذراعك الرفيعة سندنا ويمينك الغير المغلوبة قوتنا ورحمتك ملجأنا وكلمتك مرشدنا ونعمتك تعزينا انعم علينا بان نحفظ كلامك ونخبئه فى قلوبنا ونعمل به لنشابه من يبنى بيته على الصخر فلا تؤثر فيه الرياح والعواصف ارشدنا دائما الى الحق وانمنا فى المعرفة وكن لنا هاديا ومرشدا وامنحنا ان نكون امناء الى النهاية لتكون لنا النصرة فى الختام لننال اكليل الحياة الذى وعدت به الذين يصبرون وينتظرون ظهور مجدك برأفة ومحبة ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس المجد والاكرام والعز والسجود الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين 

صلوات تقال فى الكنيسة
مزامير تتلى قبل الذهاب للكنيسة 
مز 122: 1  فرحت بالقائلين لى
مز 27 : 4 ،5  واحدة سالت من الرب واياها ......
مز 65 :4  طوبى للذى تختارة .......
مز 84 : 1 ، 2 ، 4 ، 5 ، 10 -12  ما احلى مساكنك يارب الجنود ........

1- صلاة عند الدخول الى الكنيسة

ما اكرم رحمتك ياالله فبنو البشر فى ظل جناحيك يحتمون يروون من دسم بيتك ومن نهر نعمتك تسقيهم لان عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نورا ( مز 36 : 7 – 9 ) 
ارسل نورك وحقك هما يهدياننى ويأتيان بى الى جبل قدسك والى مساكنك فاتى الى مذبح الله الى الله بهجة فرحى واحمدك يالله الهى ( مز 43 : 3 ، 4 )
اباركك يالهى واسبحك واشكرك على كل نعمك واتوسل اليك ان تملأنى من روحك القدوس لأعبدك بفرح من كل قلبى بالروح والحق اعطنى ان اشترك مع جميع الذين يسبحونك ولتكن مقبولة ذبيحة الشكر التى ارفعها لاسمك العلى لك المجد والسبح ايها الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس امين


2- صلاة تقال قبل قراءة البولس

مبارك انت يارب علمنا فرائضك طريق وصاياك فهمنا فنناجى بعجائبك اشرق بنورك على قلوبنا واظهر حقك امام عيوننا وافتح بصائرنا لنفهم اقوالك ولنستمع بخشوع كل ما نطق به روحك القدوس على فم رسلك الاطهار واطبع كل ما نسمعه على صفحات قلوبنا لا تسمح ان يسقط البذار الروحى على الطريق ولا على ارض محجرة فيجف وييبس ولابين الشوك ولاتسمح بأن هم هذا العالم وغرورة يخنقان الكلمة ويتلفانها بل ضاعف لنا يارب ثمارها لتثمر فينا ثمر الحق والبر امين 


3- صلاة تقال بعد قراءة الكاثوليكون

اللهم العظيم الذى ارسل رسله الاطهار ليكرزوا فى كل العالم وبكرازتهم اسست بيعتك المقدسة فى كل المسكونة نسألك ان تنعم علينا ان نتبع اثارهم ونتشبه بجهادهم ونسلك بحسب تعليمهم بارك يارب كنيستك واحرسها وانمها ومد سلطانها حسب وعدك من اقصى الارض الى اقصاها ليكون الكل رعية واحدة لراع واحد امين

4- صلاة تقال بعد قراءة الابركسيس

لتنمو كلمة الرب وتعتز وتثبت فى بيعة الله المقدسة ولتمتد وتنتشر بقوة فى كل الارض ليعرف الجميع الرب ويأتوا ويسجدوا له وليكونوا ملكا للرب ولمسيحه الى الابد امين


 5- صلاة تقال قبل قراءة الانجيل

الى اين نذهب يارب كلام الحياة الابدية عندك انت الطريق والحق والحياة اشرق بنورك على قلوبنا واكشف عن اعيننا فنرى عجائب من شريعتك ارسل روحك ليرشدنا ويقدسنا ولا تسمح ان تفترق نفوسنا من محبتك ولا ان ينفصل ضميرنا من مفاوضتك ولا يخلو ذكرك من قلوبنا كن مرشدا وهاديا لنا ومر النفس والعقل والفكر والارادة وكل ما فينا ليصغى اليك وحينئذ تكلم يارب فان عبدك يسمع

6- صلاة من اجل سلامة الكنيسة 
تقال بعد اوشية السلامة

اذكر يارب كنيستك الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية التى اقتنيتها بدم ابنك الحبيب بارك شعبك قدس ميراثك احفظ الجميع فى حقك ووحدهم فيك ازل من بيعتك كل هرطقة وكل تعليم يخالف مشيئتك وابعد عنها كل شقاق تطلع دائما من السماء وتعهد هذه الكرمة والغرس الذى غرسته يمينك كن معنا واحينا وانر بوجهك علينا فنخلص ونمجد اسمك امين 


7- صلاة من اجل السلامة 
تقال عند اوشية الصلح

ايها المخلص الحبيب مصدر المحبة وملك السلام انت طلبت من اجلنا ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انت فى الاب والاب فيك فوحد قلوبنا واجعلنا كلنا واحدا فيك اهلنا لان نسلك كما دعوتنا بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناه محتملين بعضنا بعضا فى المحبة مجتهدين ان نحفظ وحدانية الروح برباط السلام وانزع عنا وعن سائر شعبك كل انقسام وشقاق ولا تسمح بما ينزع وحدتنا اعطنا ان يكون لنا فكر واحد وراى واحد بنفس واحدة نطلب يارب من اجل عبيدك الذين خرجوا من بيعتك هذه ان ترجعهم اليها واذكر اتعاب هذه الكنيسة قديما ودماء شهدائهاوانت قادر ان تعيد لها سابق مجدها بارك جميع شعبها واسكب عليهم مواهبك وابعد عنا كل رياء وكل بغضة وكل حسد لنحب بعضنا بعضا من قلب طاهر ونقبل بعضنا بعض بقبلة مقدسة متذكرين ان الله محبة ومن يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله 
8- صلاة عند اوشية الاباء

احفظ لنا يارب حياة ورئاسة ابينا البابا انبا شنودة الثالث وامنحة حياة هادئة مطمئنة وايدة بروحك وكن معه فى رعاية شعبك وكذلك ابائنا المطارنة والاساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة والرهبان وكل الاكليروس وسائر الذين يخدمون اسمك ويفصلون كلمة الحق بالاستقامة كن معهم جميعا وبارك اعمالهم لمجد اسمك القدوس امين 

9- صلاة بعد الاعتراف بالامانة

نباركك يارب ونشكرك من اجل جودك ونتضرع اليك خاصة من اجل الذين سألونا ان نذكرهم فى بيعتك المقدسة (..............) كى تقدسهم وتفيض عليهم بنعمك وتملأهم من روحك هب لهم سلامك وامنحهم خلاصك وافتقدهم برحمتك وعنايتك وانعم علينا كلنا ان نكون شركاء مع جميع قديسيك فى مجدملكوت ابنك الحبيب الذى لك معه ومع روحك القدوس السجود والمجد الى الابد امين

10- صلاة عند توزيع الاسرار

ما اوفر نعمك يارب التى ادخرتها لخائفيك حيث هيأت هذه المائدة بجودك مائدة الاشتراك فى جسدك ودمك الزكيين وما اوفر البركات التى ينالها من يتناول منها ويتحد بك انى اشتهى يالهى ان اتحد بك واقترب منك وما اغزر النعم التى كنت احوزها لو كنت الان قادرا على الدنو منك ولكن اسألك ياربى ان تعوض عدم استحقاقى لذلك بغفران خطاياى ليتك يالهى تنقى قلبى وتعدة ليكون غرفة طاهرة تليق لعمل الفصح فية ويكون مستحقا بنعمتك لقبول اسرارك المقدسة ان كلمة واحدة منك يارب تشفى نفسى ونظرة حنو ترمق بها عبدك توقدة بنار محبتك وتقربة سريعا اليك ليكون اهلا للاتحاد بك لا تنسنى ولاتحرمنى من شركة الاتحاد بك والثبات فيك والحياة بك ولاجلك لمجد اسمك القدوس امين 

11- صلاة اخرى عند توزيع الاسرار

لقد صلبت عنا يامخلصنا فاصلب يارب الخطية فينا لقد فتح جنبك بالحربة قليجر الينا منه دم الحياة وماء النعمة لقد شربت الخل على الصليب فى اوجاعك من اجلنا فاجعل الخطية مرة ومرذوله امامنا عالج ايها القدوس الامنا واوجاعنا بجراحاتك رأسك الذى مال على الصليب فليرفع رؤوسنا الى العلا يداك اللتان ثقبتا بالمسامير فلتمسكانا من هاوية الشقاء لتكن جراحاتك لشفائنا ودمك لخلاصنا امت ولاش كل ما فينا من اثار الخطية ولنخلع الانسان العتيق ونلبس الجديد المخلوق بحسب البر وقداسة الحق ليتك تقدرنا ان نصلب كل الاهواء والشهوات لنستطيع ان نقول قول الرسول " مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى فما احياه الان فى الجسد فانما احياه فى الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذى احبنى واسلم نفسة لاجلى "

12- صلاة قبل الانصراف

فلنسبح مع الملائكة قائلين المجد لله فى العلا وعلى الارض السلام وفى الناس المسرة نسبحك نباركك ونمجدك ونشكرك لانك انعمت علينا هذا اليوم بنعمة وبركة الحضور فى كنيستك فباركنا بيمينك المقدسة ولتستقر علينا بركة روحك القدوساملأنا من نعمك وانعم علينا بأن يكون لنا شركة معك وازل كل عائق يعوقنا عن حضور كنيستك للارتواء من دسم بيتك وسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل ليملأ قلوبنا وافكارنا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا امين


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)

الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------

